# LONDON: A World Capital



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Oxford Street* W1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 2km

Oxford Street is a major road in the City of Westminster in the West End of London, United Kingdom. 
It is Europe's busiest shopping street, and as of 2011 had approximately 300 shops:









Self taken


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St. James's* SW1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location:* Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 2km

St James's is an area of central London in the City of Westminster. 
It is bounded to the north by Piccadilly, to the west by Green Park, to the south by The Mall and St. James's Park and to the east by Haymarket:


Buckingham Palace - London by Ray Wise, on Flickr


Green Park by EJP Photo, on Flickr


St. James's Park by Salvatore Capici, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*British Museum* WC2

- *Borough:* Camden

- *Location:* Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 5km

The British Museum is a museum in London dedicated to human history and culture. 
Its permanent collection, numbering some eight million works, is among the largest and most comprehensive in existence:









Photo from hellouk


Egyptian Statue: Ramesses II, British Museum, London by Lisa Bettany {Mostly Lisa}, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Islington* N1

- *Borough:* Islington

- *Location: *North London

- *Distance from centre:* 6km

Islington is a bustling district of inner north London. 
The district is described as _"the spiritual home of Britain's left-wing intelligentsia"_:


HLP-050861.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-100626 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-080602 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Islington* continued:


AFS-080603 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-080655 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-080498.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hyde Park* W2

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *North London

- *Distance from centre:* 3km

Hyde Park is one of the largest parks in central London, United Kingdom, and one of the Royal Parks of London, famous for its Speakers' Corner:


Italian Garden - Hyde Park by simononly, on Flickr


Hyde Park from Kensington Palace by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


the serp by >landmark<, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hyde Park* continued:


Diana's Memorial by Mazda6 (Tor), on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mic/5669318908/in/photostream/ by MIC


Sunrise over the Serpentine by mattomatto, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shoreditch* E1

- *Borough:* Hackney

- *Location:* East London

- *Distance from centre:* 4km

Shoreditch is a district on the East End of London.
It is considered a 'capital' of the Hipster scene:


Red Means .... Go by Nanagyei, on Flickr


DSC_0260 by James Kirkup, on Flickr


Untitled by Lorenzo Wood, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shoreditch* continued:


Boundary Street, Shoreditch E1 by SE9 London, on Flickr


DSC_0322 by James Kirkup, on Flickr


Sai's House Party 6 - The Big Chill Bar, Brick Lane by iDJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill* W11

- *Borough:* Kensington & Chelsea

- *Location: *West London

- *Distance from centre:* 5km

Notting Hill is an area in London, England, close to the north-western corner of Kensington Gardens, in the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea. 
It is a cosmopolitan district known as the location for the annual Notting Hill Carnival, and for being home to the Portobello Road Market.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajbringas/8248258356/ by Alberto Bringas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/macollie/3370926053/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/6927504006/ by Ole Begemann


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill* continued:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/supanew/5806324778/


Carnival! by whatleydude, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rouatt/1250266301/ by StephenJR


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hampstead* NW3

- *Borough:* Camden

- *Location: *North London

- *Distance from centre:* 6.4km

Hampstead commonly known as Hampstead Village, is an area of London, England, 4 miles (6.4 km) north-west of Charing Cross. 
Part of the London Borough of Camden in Inner London, it is known for its intellectual, liberal, artistic, musical and literary associations and for Hampstead Heath, a large, hilly expanse of parkland. It has some of the most expensive housing in the London area. 


F-0220.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-060537.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


HLP-020330.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Maida Vale* W9

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *West London

- *Distance from centre:* 5km

Maida Vale is an district of inner west London. 
The neighbourhood includes an area called 'Little Venice', at the junction of Regent's Canal and the Paddington Basin:









From Pommietravels


Near Warwick Avenue by Larsj, on Flickr


Little Venice, London W9 by Andy Tye, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Highbury* N5

- *Borough:* Islington

- *Location: *North London

- *Distance from centre:* 8km

Highbury is a residential north London neighbourhood, famous as the home of Arsenal football club:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8035241056/ by Stuart MacFarlane


Highbury New Park London N5 by David Holt London, on Flickr


Highbury shops 022 by tomylees, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

You are here.:lol:


Really fantastic....amazing photos SE9

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Of course! And thanks goes to the respective photographers :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Bus for London* Route 24

- *Capacity:* 80

- *Entry points: *3

The 'New Bus for London', commonly called the 'New Routemaster', is the new standard of bus in London.
In the next few years, over 600 of these buses will be in operation in the city:


Metroline LT36 LTZ1036 by Howard_Pulling, on Flickr


Metroline LT25 LTZ1025 by Howard_Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Borough* SE1

*- Borough:* Southwark

*- Location:* South London

*- Distance from centre:* 2.4km

Situated 1.5 miles (2.4 km) east of Charing Cross, Borough forms one of the oldest parts of London and fronts the River Thames to the north.
It historically formed an ancient borough in the county of Surrey, which increasingly came under the influence and jurisdiction of the City of London:


Union Street, SE1. by pixelhut, on Flickr


Springtime in Stoney Street SE1 by anthony_white, on Flickr


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Man...
I've always had a true passion for everything in London, but now you made me feel like moving in right now! *-*

Like.. no words to describe.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, I hope you enjoy the subsequent pictures


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Dalston* E8

*- Borough:* Hackney

*- Location:* East London

*- Distance from centre:* 6.4km

Dalston is a district of north-east London, England, located in the London Borough of Hackney.
A fast gentrifying neighbourhood, having shaken-off its former reputation of crime:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7528269032/ by verrity


Market Café @ Broadway Market, Hackney by everydaylife.style, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Stamford Hill* N16

*- Borough:* Hackney

*- Location:* North London

*- Distance from centre:* 8.9km

Stamford Hill is a district in north London in the London Borough of Hackney, England, near the border with Haringey. 
It is home to Europe's largest Hasidic Jewish and Adeni Jewish community:


holmleigh road 2010 by chrisdb1, on Flickr


Stokefest '08 060 by FuzzyGus, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Earls Court* SW5

*- Borough:* Kensington & Chelsea

*- Location:* West London

*- Distance from centre:* 5km

Earls Court is a district in the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea in London, England. 
It is an inner-London district centred on Earl's Court Road and surrounding streets, located 3.1 miles (5 km) west south-west of Charing Cross:


Underground by With The Sun, on Flickr


19 - 30 Collingham Gardens SW5 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Barkston Gardens by AiresAlmeida, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Clerkenwell* EC1

*- Borough:* Islington

*- Location:* Central London

*- Distance from centre:* 3km

Clerkenwell is an area of central London in the London Borough of Islington.
Home neighbourhood of architect Zaha Hadid:


Rosebery Avenue, Clerkenwell EC1 by SE9 London, on Flickr


Modern Pantry with Light Sculpture by EC1 Matt, on Flickr


Banh Mi Bay Vietnamese Baguettes and Pho Café @ Clerkenwell by everydaylife.style, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Clerkenwell* continued:


Sebastian Street, Clerkenwell EC1 by SE9 London, on Flickr


St. Ali @ Clerkenwell Road by everydaylife.style, on Flickr


Kin Pan-Asian Restaurant @ Leather Lane, Clerkenwell by everydaylife.style, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Camden* NW1

*- Borough:* Camden

*- Location:* North London

*- Distance from centre:* 5km

Laid out as a residential district from 1791 and originally part of the manor of Kentish Town and the parish of St Pancras, Middlesex, Camden Town became an important location during the early development of the railways and is also located on the London canal network. 
Its industrial economic basis has been replaced by retail, tourism and entertainment, including a number of internationally-known markets and music venues that are strongly associated with alternative culture:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gazkinz/5902010435/


Motorbike by R4vi, on Flickr


AFS-100366 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

*- Borough:* Greenwich

*- Location:* South London

*- Distance from centre:* 11km

Greenwich Peninsula is an area of South East London, England, located in the Royal Borough of Greenwich.
The peninsula includes the world's most popular concert venue, the O2 Arena:


The Dome by TheFella, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village SE10, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St. John's Wood* NW8

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *North-West London

- *Distance from centre:* 5km

St. John's Wood is a district of inner north-west London, near Maida Vale. 
It's famous as the home of Lord's Cricket Ground (the home of cricket) and as the home of the legendary Abbey Road studios:









The Beatles - Abbey Road (album cover)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5995227335/


Abbey Road 40 103 The most beautiful Beatles sleeve shirt by Beeldrijk, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St. John's Wood* continued:


London - St John's Wood High Street by Harshil.Shah, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nthornetc/5951736409/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2324424631


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sloane Square* SW3

- *Borough:* Kensington & Chelsea

- *Location: *West London

- *Distance from centre:* 3.4km

Sloane Square is a small hard-landscaped square on the boundaries of the central London districts of Knightsbridge, Belgravia and Chelsea, located 2.1 miles (3.4 km) southwest of Charing Cross, in the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea. 
The area forms a boundary between the two largest aristocratic estates in London, the Grosvenor Estate and the Cadogan:


Holy Trinity Sloane Square by Jamie Barras, on Flickr









Self taken


Untitled by vasta, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Whitehall* SW1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 0km

Whitehall is the main thoroughfare running south from the site of the original Charing Cross at the southern end of Trafalgar Square towards Parliament Square. 
Recognised as the centre of Her Majesty's Government, the street is lined with government departments and ministries:


London City Break (3-5 Oct-12) by GerardQ, on Flickr


London Eye From Horse Guards by Ian's Photography, on Flickr


Whitehall and Cenotaph by 5DII, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, really very nice photos from these areas of London :cheers: well done...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you christos!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Mall* SW1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 0km

The Mall was created as a ceremonial route in the early 20th century, matching the creation of similar ceremonial routes in other cities such as Berlin, Mexico City, Oslo, Paris, Saint Petersburg, Vienna and Washington, D.C. 
These routes were intended to be used for major national ceremonies:









Via the Baltimore Sun


The Mall SW1 - London by SE9 London, on Flickr









Via The Metro


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Epic thread kay:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers TubeGod


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Wimbledon Championship* SW19

- *Borough:* Merton

- *Location: *South West London

- *Distance from centre:* 12km

Wimbledon is a district of southwest London, England, in the London Borough of Merton, located south of Wandsworth. It is home to the Wimbledon Tennis Championships and New Wimbledon Theatre, and contains Wimbledon Common, one of the largest areas of common land in London.









Via Tennis Italiano


Wimbledon 2009: Centre Court panorama by E01, on Flickr


Wimbledon in Walthamstow by Alex Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tooting* SW17

- *Borough:* Merton

- *Location: *South West London

- *Distance from centre:* 8km

Tooting is a district in South London, England, located in the London Borough of Wandsworth.
The area is identified in the London Plan as one of 35 major centres in Greater London:


-- by tartalom, on Flickr


olympic torch in tooting by lailatakeh, on Flickr


TOOTING BROADWAY by RETRO TRASH, on Flickr


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Epic, indeed!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Have you had a chance to visit Sir Costa


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Soho* W1

*- Borough:* Westminster

*- Location:* Central London

*- Distance from centre:* 2km

Soho is an area of the City of Westminster and part of the West End of London. 
Long established as an entertainment district, for much of the 20th century Soho had a reputation for sex shops as well as night life and film industry:


Greek St & Old Compton by cowbite, on Flickr


AFS-120222 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


F-0223.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Soho* continued:


AFS-110158 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Gay Pride London - Jul 03 2010 40 by siegeism, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864028283/


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

SE9 said:


> Have you had a chance to visit Sir Costa


Not yet, my friend. Hope someday I'll see with my own eyes all of these you are showing us! :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chiswick* W4

*- Borough:* Hounslow

*- Location:* West London

*- Distance from centre:* 9.7km

Chiswick is a large suburb of west London, England, and part of the London Borough of Hounslow.
It contains Hogarth's House, the former residence of the 18th century English artist William Hogarth; Chiswick House, a neo-Palladian villa regarded as one of the finest in England; and Fuller's Brewery, London's largest and oldest brewery:


High Street in Chiswick by Larsj, on Flickr


Turnham Grn candids-4 by johnaalex, on Flickr


russianw4jan2012a by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chiswick* continued:










From The Garden Visitor









https://www.flickr.com/photos/awcampic/6897447798/


chiswickbpsept2011a by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Dulwich* SE21

*- Borough:* Southwark

*- Location:* South London

*- Distance from centre:* 6km

Dulwich is an area of South London, England. The settlement is mostly in the London Borough of Southwark with parts in the London Borough of Lambeth:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felixnursephotography/6561565423/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5934768572/


DSCN2874 by Katcha, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Spitalfields* E1

*- Borough:* Tower Hamlets

*- Location:* East London

*- Distance from centre:* 4km

Spitalfields is a former parish in the borough of Tower Hamlets, in the East End of London, near to Liverpool Street station and Brick Lane. 
The Liberty of Norton Folgate and the neighbouring Liberty of the Old Artillery Ground were merged into Spitalfields in 1921.:


the new part by jovike, on Flickr


AFS-070292.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Brick Lane 25/07/12 - 36 by garryknight, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Spitalfields* continued:


Crossing Brick Lane by louisberk, on Flickr


Outside Verde and Co 046 by tomylees, on Flickr


AFS-120095 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brixton* SW9

*- Borough:* Lambeth

*- Location:* South London

*- Distance from centre:* 6km

Brixton is mainly residential with a prominent street market and substantial retail sector.
It is a multiethnic community, considered the 'hub' of the UK's Caribbean community:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7724501820/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gdarrell/6716251441/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gdarrell/6716241793/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brixton* continued:










Via Dezeen


The Ritzy, Brixton by D Eaglesham, on Flickr


Brixton_DSC2930 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Limehouse* E14

*- Borough:* Tower Hamlets

*- Location:* East London

*- Distance from centre:* 8km

Limehouse is a district in East London, England, in the London Borough of Tower Hamlets. 
It is on the northern bank of the River Thames opposite Rotherhithe and between Ratcliff to the west and Millwall to the east:


Darting to the dome by rthakrar, on Flickr


Limehouse Basin by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr









via Luphen.org


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Limehouse* continued:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6908327706/


193-028 by matthaei, on Flickr


Limehouse Basin Sunrise by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kew Gardens* TW9

*- Borough:* Richmond

*- Location:* South West London

*- Distance from centre:* 11.4km

The Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, usually referred to as Kew Gardens, comprises 121 hectares of gardens and botanical glasshouses between Richmond and Kew in Richmond upon Thames in southwest London, England:


Pagoda in spring by Kew on Flickr, on Flickr


treetop walkway at kew by this lyre lark, on Flickr


Walkway over the Lake, Kew Gardens by mr.maros, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Somerset House* WC2

*- Borough:* Westminster

*- Location:* Central London

*- Distance from centre:* 1km

Somerset House is a large Neoclassical building situated on the south side of the Strand in central London, England, overlooking the River Thames, just east of Waterloo Bridge. 
The building, originally the site of a Tudor palace, was designed by Sir William Chambers in 1776, and further extended with Victorian wings to the north and south:


Skate by Luminor, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/9233245861/


Somerset house soaking - Scavenger hunt 2 by Gaetan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Fitzrovia* W1

*- Borough:* Westminster & Camden

*- Location:* Central London

*- Distance from centre:* 4km

Fitzrovia is a neighbourhood in central London, near London's West End lying partly in the London Borough of Camden and partly in the City of Westminster; and situated between Marylebone and Bloomsbury and north of Soho. 
It is characterised by its mixed-use of residential, business, retail, education and healthcare, with no single activity dominating:


The lone coffee shop by Andy Worthington, on Flickr


houses, Fitzroy Square, W1 by victorianlondon, on Flickr


london crawling by TRISTAN TRISTAN, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Barking* IG11

- *Borough:* Barking & Dagenham

- *Location:* Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 4km

Barking is a suburban area of east London, England and the administrative headquarters of the London Borough of Barking and Dagenham. 
It is located 8.8 miles (14.2 km) east of Charing Cross and is one of 35 major centres identified in the London Plan:


Colourful Barking by AnthonyGibbons, on Flickr


Barking by Ian Tindale, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Rolling Stones* live in Hyde Park

London band The Rolling Stones performing in Hyde Park, July 2013.
Their first concert in Hyde Park since their legendary 1969 performance:









Via The Guardian









Via The Metro


Electric by peterphotographic, on Flickr


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Was in London for 2 months....Absolutely loved it ....Loved it....A beautiful city with lovely people....Visited every corner of the city.....Although the whole city goes silent by evening..huh....Not used to it...

liked Camden Market and The shopping streets of Oxford and regent street....


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sir Costa said:


> Not yet, my friend. Hope someday I'll see with my own eyes all of these you are showing us! :cheers:


Make sure you take plenty of pics when you do :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Master of Disguise said:


> Was in London for 2 months....Absolutely loved it ....Loved it....A beautiful city with lovely people....Visited every corner of the city.....Although the whole city goes silent by evening..huh....Not used to it...
> 
> liked Camden Market and The shopping streets of Oxford and regent street....


Glad you enjoyed it! I'm no fan of Oxford Street though


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Downing Street* SW1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location:* Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 0km

Downing Street in London, England has for over two hundred years housed the official residences of two of the most senior British Cabinet ministers: the First Lord of the Treasury, an office now synonymous with that of Prime Minister of the United Kingdom; and the Second Lord of the Treasury, an office held by the Chancellor of the Exchequer:


P052411PS-0855 by The White House, on Flickr


Helicopter Flight - Horse Guards by 5DII, on Flickr


Helicopter Flight - Horse Guards by 5DII, on Flickr


----------



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

Greenwich is a Royal borough now... I think the Royal prefix needs to be added.  great thread!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll refer to it as such from now on


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Westminster* SW1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location:* Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 0.5km

Westminster is an area of central London, within the City of Westminster, England. It lies on the north bank of the River Thames, southwest of the City of London and 0.5 miles (0.8 km) southwest of Charing Cross. 
It has a large concentration of London's historic and prestigious landmarks and visitor attractions, including the Palace of Westminster, Buckingham Palace, Westminster Abbey, and Westminster Cathedral:


Clock Tower - Big Ben by Rodrigo Ono, on Flickr









Via Westminster Council


Westminster Abbey, London by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Heddon Street* W1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location:* Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 2km

Located off Regent Street, between Oxford Circus and Piccadilly Circus.
Heddon Street was pedestrianised in 1995:


Heddon Street Food Quarter by Regent Street Online, on Flickr


Summer night in London by jaimelondonboy, on Flickr


Late Friday evening street party on Heddon Street with DJ playing for Capital FM by jaimelondonboy, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Primrose Hill* NW1

- *Borough:* Camden

- *Location:* NW London

- *Distance from centre:* 5km

Primrose Hill is a hill of 256 feet (78 m) located on the northern side of Regent's Park in London, England, and also the name given to the surrounding district.
It is one of the most exclusive and expensive residential areas in London and is home to many notable residents:


Regent's Park Road NW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Regent's Park Road NW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terakopian/8358196025/


----------



## plus ratio quam vis (Sep 7, 2007)

I've spent in London more than four seasons - amazing place :cheers:

Greetings from Poland


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice! Were you working here for a short time?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kennington* SE11

- Borough: Lambeth

- Location: South London

- Distance from centre: 2.3km

Kennington is located 1.4 miles (2.3 km) southeast of Charing Cross, in Inner London and is identified as a local centre in the London Plan. It was a royal manor in the ancient parish of St Mary, Lambeth in the county of Surrey and was the administrative centre of the parish from 1853.


Kennington Underground by patrickd80, on Flickr


Spring In Cleaver Square, SE11 by David S Wilson, on Flickr


Brandon Estate Tower Blocks by κύριαsity, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

thanks for bringing the thread back! Go London <3


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers SO143


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Camberwell* SE5

- Borough: Lambeth

- Location: South London

- Distance from centre: 4.3km

Camberwell is a district of south London, England, and forms part of the London Borough of Southwark.
It is a built-up inner city district located 2.7 miles (4.3 km) southeast of Charing Cross.


Burgess Park, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


White House, Camberwell Grove by Robert Sarjant, on Flickr


Angels and Gypsies, Camberwell, SE5 by Ewan-M, on Flickr


----------



## Tiago_20 (Sep 25, 2008)

What a pity the other thread was closed, it had amazing photos. 

I hope this new one be as good as the old. :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm sure it will be


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kew Village* TW9

- *Borough:* Richmond

- *Location:* South West London

- *Distance from centre:* 11.9km

Kew is a district in the London Borough of Richmond upon Thames in South West London. 
Situated 7.1 miles (11.4 km) west south-west of Charing Cross, its population at the 2001 Census was 9445:


Kew Village Station by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


Kew Village by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


Kew Village by crosscountry, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Imperial Wharf* SW6

- *Borough:* Hammersmith & Fulham

- *Location:* West London

- *Distance from centre:* 7km

Imperial Wharf is a residential quarter of Fulham, by the side of River Thames:


Imperial Wharf by Snook Photograph ( http://chrissnookphotography.co, on Flickr


imperial wharf by theberkeleygroup, on Flickr


fountain by theberkeleygroup, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Eltham* SE9

- *Borough:* Royal Greenwich

- *Location:* South London

- *Distance from centre:* 13.8km

Eltham is a district of South East London, England, located in the Royal Borough of Greenwich.
The area is identified in the London Plan as one of 35 major centres in Greater London:


Eltham - Court Yard SE9 by SE9 London, on Flickr









Self-taken


Eltham Palace from across the moat by sixthland, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Harringay* N4

- *Borough:* Harringey

- *Location:* North London

- *Distance from centre:* 10km

Harringay is a residential area in the London Borough of Haringey in North London, in the United Kingdom.
It is centred on the section of Green Lanes running between the northern boundary of Finsbury Park up to the southern boundary of Duckett's Common, not far from Turnpike Lane.


Green Lanes, Harringay Festival - Grill by Alan Stanton, on Flickr


Turkish Food Market by claire_doble, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Southall* UB1

- *Borough:* Ealing

- *Location:* West London

- *Distance from centre:* 17.2km

Southall is a large suburban district of west London, England, and part of the London Borough of Ealing.
The town has one of the largest concentrations of South Asian people outside of the Indian sub-continent and is especially known for its concentration of Punjabis.


London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay in Southall by Ealing - Altogether better, on Flickr


London 2012 Olympic Torch Relay in Southall by Ealing - Altogether better, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Southall* continued:


Southall Nagar Kirtan 2012 by SouthallAddick, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Belgravia* SW1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 3km

Belgravia is a district of central London in the City of Westminster and the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea. 
Noted for its immensely expensive residential properties, it is one of the wealthiest districts in the world:


EatonArea1_pt by EricFirley, on Flickr


Belgravia by paul.herron, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/architec/1247276109/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Belgravia* continued:


EatonMain3_pt by EricFirley, on Flickr


EatonFirst14_pt by EricFirley, on Flickr


EatonFirst17_pt_pt by EricFirley, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Belgravia* continued:


Duke of Wellington Public House SW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Belgrave Square by klausbergheimer, on Flickr


Pont Street Mews, London by Kellsboro, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Pimlico* SW1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location:* Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 3km

More of Pimlico, neighbouring Belgravia:


Clarendon Street SW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr[/URL]


Clarendon Street SW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Alderney Street SW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Carnaval del Pueblo* SE17

An annual carnival celebrating Latin American culture.
It is the largest Latin American carnival/festival in Europe:


carnaval del pueblo 100 by Vertigogen, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenchie/4850205280/


Canaval del pueblo_069 copy by Grant Lee78, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Static at *Sloane Square*:


Red, by Alex Penfold, on Flickr

Traffic on *Knightsbridge Road*:


Bugatti at Dusk. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The East End* E1

The western section of Hackney borough:


R0012545rc by meaning_of_light, on Flickr









RGB by Michal Dzerzia, on flickr









East London by Alex Ellison


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *East End* continued:


* by Chris JL, on Flickr


Hackney Guru by Sven Loach on holiday, on Flickr


Dalston House by alistairh, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Searcys* 30 St. Mary Axe

View from the top of the Gherkin at sunset:


P1060095 by jpn_gy, on Flickr


P1060110 by jpn_gy, on Flickr


P1060154 by jpn_gy, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kidbrooke Village* SE3

Modern housing in south east London:


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kidbrooke Village* continued:


Halton Court - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The King's Arms* on Poland Street W1:


The King's Arms by Mister Rad, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Berkeley Square* W1:


W16 by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill Carnival* 2013

Photos from the Carnival that ended yesterday. Notting Hill Carnival is an Afro-Caribbean street carnival, one of the largest in the world:


00313_No.218 by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr


Carnival! by whatleydude, on Flickr


Notting Hill Carnival Parade, Notting Hill by photosmr, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill Carnival* continued:


Notting Hill Carnival 2013 by Sloetry, on Flickr









Chocolate Carnival


Notting Hill Carnival 2013 187 by nigelwilliams2001, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill Carnival* continued:


DSC_0084 by Eat your greens!, on Flickr


Notting Hill Carnival by Marco Bertoldo, on Flickr


_DSC2729 by Joe Plommer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

As we're on the same page, some more scenes from Notting Hill last weekend:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emclaireb/9618087444/


Notting Hill Carnival by tomseal76, on Flickr


In Your Face (Notting Hill Carnival 2013) by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

DSC_0083 by Eat your greens!, on Flickr


2493 by GK Sholanke, on Flickr


Notting Hill Carnival 2013 by The Crow2, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gazkinz/9607766108/


Notting Hill Carnival 2013 1216 by badlyparkedcar, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

DSC_0001 by Eat your greens!, on Flickr


00313_No.216 by Steve Lippitt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill* W10

The back streets of Notting Hill in inner west London:


London, Sunny Day in Notting Hill by Alexandra AS, on Flickr


London, Pastel Houses in Notting Hill by Alexandra AS, on Flickr


Notting Hill Westbourne Grove Cafe by Environmental Artist, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill* continued:


London, Sunny Day in Notting Hill by Alexandra AS, on Flickr


London, Streets of Notting Hill by Alexandra AS, on Flickr


London, Side Street of Portobello Road by Alexandra AS, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Twickenham* TW1

- *Borough:* Richmond

- *Location:* West London

- *Distance from centre:* 16km

Twickenham is a large suburban town 10 miles (16 km) southwest of central London. 
It is the administrative headquarters of the London Borough of Richmond upon Thames and one of the locally important district centres identified in the London Plan.
Twickenham is the home of English rugby:


Al Fresco dining in Church St, Twickenham by Anidel, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmadurnford/9656183659/


Twickenham Stadium by murky, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*King's Cross Station* N1C

- *Borough:* Camden

- *Location:* Central London

King's Cross railway station is a major London railway terminus.
The station was handled 27 million entry/exits last year, not including underground (metro) passengers:


King's Cross Saint Pancras station street by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darrellg/7385109896/


New concourse, King's Cross station by Richard and Gill, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*King's Cross Central* N1C

The land adjacent to the station above:


London King's Cross housing brick by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


London King's Cross Granary by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


London King's Cross Granary square piazza by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Stephen's Walbrook* EC4

St Stephen, Walbrook is a church in the City of London, part of the Church of England's Diocese of London. 
The present domed building was erected to the designs of Sir Christopher Wren following the destruction of its medieval predecessor in the Great Fire of London in 1666:


New Court, Rothschild Bank, St Swithin’s Lane, London by Rem Koolhaas by Iqbal Aalam, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelltecks/9912082823/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelltecks/9911776845/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Soho* W1

Around Soho this September:


Great looking building along Dean Street, Soho, London. by Rickloh, on Flickr


Drinking with friend by snowpine, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_strong/9826414874/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Elizabeth Tower*


London, Londra by Lorenzo Bassi, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denis57/8706084356/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*King's Cross Square* N1

New square, opened to the public yesterday by the Mayor:


King's Cross National Rail station by bowroaduk, on Flickr


King's Cross National Rail station by bowroaduk, on Flickr


King's Cross St. Pancras Underground station by bowroaduk, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*NFL *London

London hosted an NFL regular season game between the Pittsburgh Steelers and the Minnesota Vikings last weekend. 
Regular season NFL games have been held in London for several years, the only place outside the Americas to do so:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsavoja/10027346073/in/set-72157636062516775


London: Wembley - Vikings V Steelers (29/09/2013) by Big Yank Ball, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tsavoja/10028092703/in/set-72157636062516775


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Jubilee Gardens* SE1

At the foot of the London Eye:


London eye desde Jubilee Gardens by Aurelio Hernández, on Flickr


London Eye by [~Bryan~], on Flickr

A stones-throw from the cafes of the South Bank:


Cafe Lifestyle by annemmu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Broadway Market* E8

Broadway Market in Haggerston, east London:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/che-burashka/5449903923/


Off Broadway, London Fields, E8 by Ewan-M, on Flickr


Artwords Bookshop by istevenxue, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Katherine Dock* E1

St Katherine Dock in east London:


Toy boats (IMG_8679) by One Finger Snap, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shoeymcmooey/7293004480/


Round the World Race 13-14 by 5DII, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Panorama* from south London:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidforjas/9701105426/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Shard* SE1


The last of the evening sun by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


DSCF7614 by chalkie, on Flickr


The View by Mr. Pebble / Bildwerfer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Westfield Stratford* E20









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arturoayala/9372605243/


Westfield Stratford City by Matthijs Borghgraef a.k.a. Kwikzilver, on FlickrBildwerfer[/url], on Flickr


Westfield Stratford by catmitt, on Flickr


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

I live in NYC and when I saw these pics of London, all I can say is "What a handsome city!!":banana:


----------



## NWTS (Sep 24, 2013)

*Emirate Stadium* (Arsenal FC)


Highbury and Emirates Stadium 7 120614MAFC by Official Arsenal Photography, on Flickr


Emirates Stadium 21 120614MAFC by Official Arsenal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS (Sep 24, 2013)

*Night aerial view of London*


London, 38000 feet up in the sky by pchidell, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Neasden Temple* | Neasden

BAPS Shri Swaminarayan Mandir, Neasden (also commonly known as the Neasden Temple), is a Hindu temple in the London Borough of Brent in northwest London. 
Built entirely using traditional methods and materials, Neasden’s Swaminarayan Mandir has been described as being Britain’s first authentic Hindu temple.
It was also Europe’s first traditional Hindu stone temple, as distinct from converted secular buildings. It is a part of the Bochasanwasi Shri Akshar Purushottam Swaminarayan Sanstha (BAPS) organization and was inaugurated on August 20, 1995 by Pramukh Swami Maharaj:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andreapucci/10151578394/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/catchlightsa/8726179676/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Borough Market* | Southwark SE1

Borough Market is a wholesale and retail food market in Southwark, Central London, England. 
It is one of the largest and oldest food markets in London, and sells a large variety of foods from all over the world:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9441868959/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gazkinz/9408116821/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonys_gallery/5614696618/


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

i have no words for how much I love that city


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Carnaby Street* W1

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 2km

Carnaby Street is a pedestrianised shopping street in the City of Westminster, London, located in the Soho district, near Oxford Street and Regent Street. 
A hub of the 1960s London fashion scene, it is home to numerous fashion and lifestyle retailers including a large number of independent fashion boutiques:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arturoayala/9619461464/


Welcome to Carnaby Street by frauwernersen, on Flickr


SWINGING CARNABY FESTIVAL LONDON COLLEGE OF FASHION 2 by Built Environment, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Little Venice* W9

- *Borough:* Westminster

- *Location: *Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 5km

Maida Avenue, Warwick Crescent and Blomfield Road, the streets in the south of Maida Vale overlooking Browning's Pool including the section of Randolph Avenue south of Clifton Gardens are known as Little Venice:


Early Autumn in Little Venice by zxof.rey, on Flickr


Carlotta by Lee Nichols, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4644372536/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Wembley Stadium* HA0

- *Borough:* Brent

- *Location: *NW London

- *Distance from centre:* 13km

Wembley stadium is a 90,000-capacity venue (105,000 combined seating and standing) and is the second largest stadium in Europe, behind only Camp Nou.
It serves as England's national stadium, the sole home venue of the England national football team and FA Cup:


Wembley Stadium by DaveWilliams, on Flickr


Stadium flag by Andrewsteeleuk, on Flickr


Wembley Champions League by Alex Connock (Twitter @mralexconnock), on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14


Cabot tower by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Battersea Park* SW11

Autumn at Battersea Park, by the River Thames in south west London:


Central London Aerial Photoshoot_Nov 2011_Set 2-22 by Insightful Light, on Flickr


Pagoda by hausii, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*More London* | Southwark SE1

More London is a new development on the south bank of the River Thames, immediately south-west of Tower Bridge in London. The southern exit is on Tooley Street.
It includes the City Hall, a sunken amphitheatre called The Scoop, office blocks, shops, restaurants, cafes, and a pedestrianized area containing open-air sculptures and water features, including fountains lit by coloured lights. The Hilton London Tower Bridge hotel opened in September 2006:


DSC06883 by flindersan, on Flickr


More London Perspective by DaveJC90, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/terakopian/6263567238/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*25 Canada Square* | Canary Wharf E14

Shots taken from the Citigroup's Europe, Middle East and Asia headquarters in east London:


290/365 – Up On The Roof – 10 by ctalibard, on Flickr


Up On The Roof – 4 by ctalibard, on Flickr


Up On The Roof – 9 by ctalibard, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Twilight over *Chelsea*:


Twilight over London by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Clouds over *Canary Wharf*:


London Business District by john_peter_mcgrath, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

^^
I wish brazilian cities could have 10% of its niceness!


----------



## NWTS (Sep 24, 2013)

Bugatti Veyron - Rolls Royce Ghost - Ferrari 458 by TS Multimedia, on Flickr


Lamborghini Aventador and KTM X-Bow by TS Multimedia, on Flickr


Fab Design Mercedes SLR McLaren by TS Multimedia, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS (Sep 24, 2013)

Leicester Square by TS Multimedia, on Flickr


Leicester Square by TS Multimedia, on Flickr


Leicester Square by TS Multimedia, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sir Costa said:


> ^^
> I wish brazilian cities could have 10% of its niceness!


Cheers for the compliment. Brazil's a beautiful country!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

One more supercar, a McLaren heading towards Trafalgar Square:


P1 by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Traffic on the Westway in inner west London:


Overlooking Paddington Crossrail and The Westway at dawn by JB Raw Images, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Marylebone* W1

Scenes in the Marylebone district:


London Business School World Alumni Celebration-One Marylebone, London, United Kingdom by LBSWAC2013, on Flickr


monocle by lavendars, on Flickr


20-DSC_0332 by Regent's University London, on Flickr


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

SE9 said:


> One more supercar, a McLaren heading towards Trafalgar Square:
> 
> 
> P1 by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


Why do people spend so much on a car, and not a number plat to go with it! Its like a £10 million mansion with a B&Q kitchen.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

Amazing city! :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Diana Memorial Fountain* | Hyde Park W2

The Diana, Princess of Wales Memorial Fountain is a memorial in London dedicated to Diana, Princess of Wales, who died in a car crash in 1997. 
It was designed to express Diana's spirit and love of children.
The fountain is located in the southwest corner of Hyde Park, just south of the Serpentine lake and east of the Serpentine Gallery:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6274540450/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/che-burashka/5608787397/


diana memorial fountain by anecdote queen, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hoxton Square* | Hoxton N1

A popular place to chill out in the Hoxton area:


springtime by m8roberto, on Flickr


Typical Hoxton square by fabbio, on Flickr


Chillin' by fabbio, on Flickr


----------



## NWTS (Sep 24, 2013)

*30 St Mary Axe* (The Gherkin) | The City EC3


30 St Mary Axe by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Sunset at the Gherkin by Markse1, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgbilder/9935936254/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from London and into this thread


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *London Eye* and *Palace of Westminster*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10561867016/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8271428756/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davideanastasia/9702580120/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Albert Bridge* | West London

The Albert Bridge is a road bridge over the River Thames in West London, connecting Chelsea on the north bank to Battersea on the south bank. Designed and built by Rowland Mason Ordish in 1873 as an Ordish–Lefeuvre system modified cable-stayed bridge, it proved to be structurally unsound, so between 1884 and 1887 Sir Joseph Bazalgette incorporated some of the design elements of a suspension bridge. In 1973 the Greater London Council added two concrete piers, which transformed the central span into a simple beam bridge. As a result, today the bridge is an unusual hybrid of three different design styles. It is an English Heritage Grade II* listed building:


Albert Bridge by tomre, on Flickr


Albert Bridge_4863 by KitLKat, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8225767990/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Berkeley Square* | Mayfair W1

Berkeley Square is a town square in the West End of London, in the City of Westminster. It was originally laid out in the mid 18th century by architect William Kent. The square is named after the noble Gloucestershire family of the same name whose London home, Berkeley House, had stood nearby until 1733, and had served as their London residence when they were away from their ancestral Gloucestershire home Berkeley Castle:


London Elephants by Reds., on Flickr


Give & Take III Bronze Sculpture by Reds., on Flickr


W16 by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Giles* W1

- *Borough:* Camden

- *Location: *Central London

- *Distance from centre:* 2km

St Giles is a district of London, at the southern tip of the London Borough of Camden. It was formerly the parish of St Giles in the Fields and the combined parishes of St Giles in the Fields and St George Bloomsbury formed the St Giles District of the Metropolis from 1855 to 1900:


Wind is embarrassing. Backs are boring. Chopped shoes are tragic. by Peep O'Daze, on Flickr


Good Day Sunshine by Myxi, on Flickr


St. Giles by futyesz, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shoreditch* E1

Recent street scenes around the Shoreditch area:


shoreditch graffiti by (williams), on Flickr


LDP 2013.08.18 - Shoreditch High Street by Tiki Chris, on Flickr


Golden Heart by Igor Clark, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Richmond* TW10

- *Borough:* Richmond

- *Location: *South-West London

- *Distance from centre:* 13.2km

In the district of Richmond, situated by the River Thames:


Sunny afternoon in Richmond (2). by Gérard Farenc (slowly back) !, on Flickr


Richmond, London by PM Kelly, on Flickr


The White Cross Pub by Marco BR, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Different skylines of London at different stages of the evening:


Skyline view from Limehouse by Buttergraphic, on Flickr


london skyline evening  by set81, on Flickr


Docklands from Royal Victoria Dock Bridge. by Matt_Briston, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Clerkenwell* EC1

Scenes in the district of Clerkenwell:


CL-I_MG_1005 Panorama_ldr_tm.jpg by Wolfgang Haak, on Flickr


The Apple Tree Pub - Clerkenwell London (Olympus OMD - EM5 & Panasonic 20mm F1.7 Pancake Lens) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Autumn leaves in London:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/unslugged/10588912646/


Chapel of Remembrance by ArtGordon1, on Flickr


highway to heaven by prshrt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Oxford Street* W1

Winter lights installed on Europe's busiest shopping street:


Oxford Street in October by »WOLFE«, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The view west from 25 Canada Square:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/girishnayyar/10598624774/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/girishnayyar/10582516296/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Icons of the city:


AFS-130218 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

View eastwards from the dome of *St Paul's Cathedral*:


London Skyline by Sara Elin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London Heathrow Airport* | Hillingdon UB3

London's premier airport. Heathrow received 70 million passengers in 2012, handling more international travellers than any other airport. Terminal 5, below, has been voted the world's best airport terminal for the past two years:









Terminal 5 from the Control Tower on flickr


Heathrow_Term5_02_01 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Paul's* EC4

Socializing after work, in the vicinity of St Paul's:


AFS-130220 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130221 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Royal Exchange* EC3

The Royal Exchange in London was founded in 1568 by Thomas Gresham to act as a centre of commerce for the City of London. The site was provided by the City of London Corporation and the Worshipful Company of Mercers, and is trapezoidal, flanked by Cornhill and Threadneedle Street which converge at Bank junction:


The Royal Exchange by Snappy Pete, on Flickr


AFS-130065 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130063 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Charlotte Street Hotel* | Fitzrovia W1

A popular boutique hotel north of Soho, which opened in 2000. The hotel was designed by Kit Kemp, who purposefully wanted the design of the hotel to reflect vibrant contemporary London:


AFS-130142 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130141 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Charlotte Street Hotel by phototram, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Borough Market* SE1

Bustling Borough Market in Southwark:


AFS-130148 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130147 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


The colourful umbrellas by Andy Worthington, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hampstead* NW3

In the beer gardens and backstreets of Hampstead, a neighbourhood in north west London:


AFS-130170 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Flask Walk NW3 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


AFS-130096 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tower of London* | Tower Hill EC3

Her Majesty's Royal Palace and Fortress, more commonly known as the Tower of London, is a historic castle on the north bank of the River Thames in central London, England. 
It lies within the London Borough of Tower Hamlets, separated from the eastern edge of the square mile of the City of London by the open space known as Tower Hill. 
It was founded towards the end of 1066 as part of the Norman Conquest of England. The White Tower, which gives the entire castle its name, was built by William the Conqueror in 1078, and was a resented symbol of oppression, inflicted upon London by the new ruling elite:


The White Tower by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


Crown Jewels Exhibition at The Tower Of London by CamelKW, on Flickr


London Contrast by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Soho* W1


AFS-130092 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130091 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Apple Market* | Covent Garden WC2


AFS-130185 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130182 by Alex Segre, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexsegre/5312310849/


----------



## NWTS (Sep 24, 2013)

*Emirate Stadium* (Arsenal F.C.) | Islington N5


Arsenal, Emirates Stadium by davidkhardman, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuart_photoafc/5453639257/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuart_photoafc/10430747513/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich Park* | Greenwich SE10

One of London's Royal Parks:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/outofscene/10395898463/


Nice View by ByronFoto, on Flickr


greenwich park by n.a., on Flickr


----------



## William1605 (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Perfect!


----------



## sk327 (Feb 8, 2013)

In sunny days London is the best place in the world!


----------



## NWTS (Sep 24, 2013)

*Palace of Westminster* | City of Westminster SW1

The origins of the City of Westminster pre-date the Norman Conquest of England. In the mid-11th Century king Edward the Confessor began the construction of an abbey at Westminster, only the foundations of which survive today. Between the abbey and the river he built a palace, thereby guaranteeing that the seat of Government would be fixed at Westminster, and inevitably drawing power and wealth west out of the old City of London.









http://www.fresher.ru/manager_content/images/obvorozhitelnye-nochi-anglii/big/16.jpg


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

London is such an amazing city!!!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Trafalgar Square* WC2









by Jason Hawkes


london by Lucas.Ross, on Flickr


trails by Ruggero Tomasino, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Whitechapel* E1

Late afternoon in the East End:


Whitechapel Bell Foundry by weathergil, on Flickr


AFS-130169 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Highgate* N6

A relatively quiet neighbourhood in north London:


AFS-130215 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130217 by Alex Segre, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/989514...sSk-EsrUo-EsqHH-EspcS-EspZL-EsnXr-EsmnE-Esn8P


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sunset over south west London:


Shard Set by tristanotierney, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *City of London* viewed from the dome of St Paul's Cathedral:


London Pano by kloniwotski, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Harrods* | Knightsbridge SW7

The holiday period at the upmarket Harrods department store:









via the What I Love blog









http://www.flickr.com/photos/che-burashka/11497398773/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Haggerston* E2

Haggerston is a gentrifying area of London Borough of Hackney, east London. It is bounded by Hackney Road to the south, Kingsland Road to the west, Middleton Road to the north, with London Fields and Broadway Market to the east:


London Overground train in Haggerston station by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr


12 September, 19.00 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


The Queen's Jubillegal (30) by McTumshie, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Edit.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Croydon* CR0

- *Borough:* Croydon

- *Location:* South London

- *Distance from centre:* 15km

Croydon is a large town in south London, England, in the London Borough of Croydon. 9.5 miles (15.3 km) south of Charing Cross. It is identified in the London Plan as one of 11 metropolitan centres in Greater London:









via Randal Murrow


Croydon Heritage Festival by Selsdon_PJS, on Flickr


Stadler Variobahn Tram by Peter G Trimming, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Cubitt Town* E14

- *Borough:* Tower Hamlets

- *Location:* East London

- *Distance from centre:* 9km

Cubitt Town is an area on the Isle of Dogs in Tower Hamlets in London, England. It is on the east of the Isle, facing Greenwich across the River Thames.
It is named after William Cubitt, Lord Mayor of London (1860–1862), who was responsible for the development of the housing and amenities of the area in the 1840s and 1850s:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mondoagogo/5613697790/


Thameside Houses, Cubitt Town, London. by Jim Linwood, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kensington* W8

- *Borough:* Kensington and Chelsea

- *Location:* West London

- *Distance from centre:* 5km

Kensington is a district of west London, England, within the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea. 
Its commercial heart is Kensington High Street:


Derry & Toms Department Store W8 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


18 - 19 Kensington Palace Gardens W8 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Kensington Roof Gardens by Laura Nolte, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kensington Palace* | Kensington W8

Kensington Palace is a royal residence set in Kensington Gardens. 
It has been a residence of the British Royal Family since the 17th century, and is the official London residence of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their son Prince George of Cambridge, Prince Henry of Wales, the Duke and Duchess of Gloucester and Prince and Princess Michael of Kent:


Cordoned off Kensington Palace under renovation by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


Lunch at the Orangerie - Kensington Palace, London by UGArdener, on Flickr


Kensington Palace by Dave TAZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from London


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The view from an office on *Fetter Lane*, in the City of London:


View from TW office by chrisdaleoxford34, on Flickr


View from TW office by chrisdaleoxford34, on Flickr


View from TW office by chrisdaleoxford34, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The View* | The Shard

The View is situated at the top of The Shard, on floors 68, 69 and 72, and almost twice the height of any other current viewing platform in London:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulbaggaley/8723390316/


The view from The Shard by aandy, on Flickr


The View from The Shard (Explore #140) by Laurie Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Winter Wonderland* | Hyde Park

A winter fair that has been operating in Hyde Park annually since 2007:


Winter Wonderland 2011 - 34 by garryknight, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/briankrijgsman/3050886111/


Winter Wonderland - Giant Observation Wheel, Hyde Park, London by Z. Dorr, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Selfridges* | Boxing Day

Boxing Day is the start of the Winter sales period in the United Kingdom. It is also the busiest shopping day of the year, the equivalent of Black Friday in the United States.
Selfridges, voted the world's top department store, sees an influx of shoppers from around the world for this annual event. This year's Boxing Day was its most successful ever, with wealthy Chinese shoppers leading the expenditure:


Selfridges. Christmas lights. London. by elsa11, on Flickr









via Business Insider









via Business Insider


----------



## Daniel_Emirates_DXB (Dec 28, 2013)

My favourite city in the World. I miss London so much, it's been one year and a half that I don't go there. I :heart: London


----------



## jonnyboy (Aug 14, 2006)

SE9 said:


> *Harrods* | Knightsbridge SW7
> 
> The holiday period at the upmarket Harrods department store:
> 
> ...


i believe its still called "christmas" in the uk?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

jonnyboy said:


> i believe its still called "christmas" in the uk?


Indeed, I've referred to this as the Christmas period in other posts


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Eltham Palace* | Eltham SE9

Eltham Palace is an unoccupied royal residence and owned by the Crown Estate.
It is noted for its Art Deco interior, which is hailed as a 'masterpiece of modern design':


IMG_1021 by avail, on Flickr


Eltham Palace from across the moat by sixthland, on Flickr


THE OVAL HALL by Adam Swaine, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Happy New Year* from London









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11679486046/


Happy 2014 London by Mikepaws, on Flickr


London celebrates the New Year by Mikepaws, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London's Fireworks 2014 by AureLondon, on Flickr


London New Year 2014 by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Savoy* | Strand WC2

The Savoy Hotel, the first luxury hotel in the United Kingdom. 
Savoy Court is the only named street in the United Kingdom where vehicles are required to drive on the right:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidwilliamsphotography/11218123365/


The Savoy London by lyh1 ~ On & Off, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Deptford* SE8

A district by the Thames in the borough of Lewisham, south east London:


Foreshore - Odds Block - Deptford Strand by stevedexteruk, on Flickr


DLR at Deptford Bridge by SE9 London, on Flickr


Pepys Estate, Deptford SE8, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Grosvenor Square* | Mayfair W1

A public square in central London, famous as the home of the US Embassy. The embassy will move from the square in 3 years:


Grosvenor Square Buildings by Worthing Wanderer, on Flickr


Embassy of The United States by James Monjack, on Flickr


AFS-120083 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brown Hart Gardens* | Mayfair W1

A popular public space located close to Grosvenor Square above:


Brown Hart Gardens by ascottony, on Flickr


Brown Hart Gardens reflection by warren93, on Flickr


Brown Hart Gardens, Mayfair by Laura Nolte, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Primrose Hill* NW1

January sunrise overlooking London from Primrose Hill:


Primrose Hill Dawn 4 by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


Primrose Hill Dawn 1 - wider by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


Primrose Hill Dawn 9 by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


----------



## Ebeneezer_Goode (Dec 10, 2008)

steppenwolf said:


> Blesus Christ! Can we see some normal picturtes please. I'd like to confirm that London is not a glossy photoshopped, symmetrical wonderland of palaces, billionaires and beautiful people. In fact most of those fashionable Shoreditch people are all copying eachother, posess very little in the way of creativity and are commonly known as 'twats'.
> 
> Most people live in small pokey flats, not gleaming apartments and pay exhorbitant rent, and the weather is usually crap. I'm going to post some real London here very soon, hope it doesn't upset everyones collective fantasy.


I know what you mean mate, all these bloody architecture enthusiasts focusing on beauty instead of mediocrity, what's wrong with them?!


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

London skyline at dusk by ralluchi, on Flickr


London nightscape (Canary Wharf and the City) by ralluchi, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Guinness Trust Buildings* | Hammersmith W6

Historic social housing buildings, completed in 1900:


Guinness Trust Buildings - Hammersmith by failing_angel, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Thames Barrier*

The Thames Barrier is the world's second-largest movable flood barrier and is located downstream of central London, United Kingdom. 
Operational since 1982, its purpose is to prevent the floodplain of all but the easternmost boroughs of Greater London from being flooded by exceptionally high tides and storm surges moving up from the North Sea:


London Thames Barrier by AlPie, on Flickr


Thames Barrier by **** Nuttah, on Flickr


Forbidden Photo! by stut, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Burgess Park* | Camberwell SE5

Burgess Park is a public park situated in the London Borough of Southwark, in an area between Camberwell to the west, Walworth to the north, Bermondsey to the east and Peckham to the south. At 56 hectares (140 acres), it is one of the largest parks in South London.
Unlike most other parks in London, Burgess Park was carved out of a highly built-up area of the city. Virtually all the land now occupied by the park was previously housing, industry and transport infrastructure.:











Burgess Park, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Burgess Park, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Gresham Street* | City of London EC2

Gresham Street is a street in the City of London named after the English merchant and financier Thomas Gresham.
It runs from the junction of Lothbury and Moorgate at its eastern end, to St. Martin's Le Grand in the west. 
Gresham Street was created between 1881-1895 by widening and amalgamating Cateaton Street, Maiden Lane, St. Anne's Lane and Lad Lane:











St Lawrence Jewry and Gresham Street by Stuart-Lee, on Flickr









http://www.widecow.com/days-out-london?tag=exhibition-centres


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Guildhall* | City of London EC2

Guildhall is a building in the City of London, off Gresham and Basinghall streets, in the wards of Bassishaw and Cheap. 
It has been used as a town hall for several hundred years, and is still the ceremonial and administrative centre of the City of London and its Corporation:


London - The Guildhall by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


SPNC Instruction 11 by londonpadmayogini, on Flickr


241/365 - Sunseekers by Spannarama, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Brunswick Centre* | Bloomsbury WC1

The Brunswick Centre is a grade II listed residential and shopping centre in Bloomsbury, Camden, London, England, located between Brunswick Square and Russell Square.
It was designed by Patrick Hodgkinson in the mid-1960s, based on studies by Leslie Martin.
It was initially planned as a private development at a time when private, mixed-use development in the UK was rare:









http://benrowephotography.com/2011/08/16/brunswick-centre/


The Brunswick Centre, Bloomsbury by Laura Nolte, on Flickr


The Renoir by Dave from Cork, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Liverpool Street Station* | Bishopsgate EC2

Liverpool Street station is a railway terminus in London, serving the east of London.
Opened in 1857, it is one of London's busiest stations, handling 120 million passengers per year:


Liverpool Street / Bishopsgate area by uncoolbob, on Flickr


Stop And Stare by Dkillock, on Flickr


Man by Zaykoski, on Flickr


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

View South from Blackfriars bridge. 

(construction projects left to right: Tate modern extenstion, 240 Blackfriars, 1 Blackfriars (just started), South Bank Tower)








www.livescience.com


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Wimbledon* SW19

Wimbledon is a district of southwest London, England, in the London Borough of Merton, located south of Wandsworth. 
It is home to the Wimbledon Tennis Championships and New Wimbledon Theatre, and contains Wimbledon Common, one of the largest areas of common land in London:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6065382604/


Southfields Underground station by bowroaduk, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abelson/189033954/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Tourists in *Southwark* SE1:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12113556706/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Shard* at night:


Creatures of Light by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Circle line train at *Notting Hill*:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenog/11869179275/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The headquarters of Lloyds of London and the Willis Group, on *Lime Street* in the City of London:


Balanced. by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sunday football at *Regent's Park*:


Football - Regents Park London by Joebelle, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Southwark Cathedral* | Southwark SE1

Southwark Cathedral lies on the south bank of the River Thames close to London Bridge. It is the mother church of the Anglican Diocese of Southwark. 
It has been a place of Christian worship for more than 1,000 years, but a cathedral only since the creation of the diocese of Southwark in 1905:


Ancient and Modern by CarolynEaton, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelltecks/6217875024/


Southwark Cathedral by tonybill, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kyoto Water Garden* | Holland Park W8

The Kyoto Garden in Holland Park, west London, was created in 1991. 
It was completed by a team sponsored by the Kyoto Chamber of Commerce:


Yorkshire stacked in Kyoto Garden by mattomatto, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tattooedjoker/11963400043/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ As usually very nice updates kay:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Leicester Square* WC2

A busy Leicester Square in the West End. The square has hosted several film premieres this month, including the Wolf of Wall Street:


Untitled by Jon Cartwright, on Flickr



The Wolf of Wall Street Premiere London Leicester Square by Coolasicemandave, on Flickr


leicester square by (williams), on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Alexandra Palace* | Wood Green N22

Alexandra Palace is an entertainment venue in Alexandra Park, London, England. It is located between Hornsey, Muswell Hill and Wood Green. 
The venue was built in 1873 as a public centre of recreation, education and entertainment and as north London's counterpart to the Crystal Palace in south London:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timw50014/6899374104/


Alexandra Palace ( Inside ) by Yvanobi, on Flickr









http://blog.mixonline.com/briefingr...io-mla-goes-above-and-beyond-at-“ally-pally”/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London viewed from *Alexandra Palace* above:










http://alyssawrites.com/5-places-to-see-the-london-skyline-for-free/


Canary Wharf from Alexandra Palace by Hawkeye2011, on Flickr









http://oneshotoneride.wordpress.com/2013/10/29/254-the-view-from-alexandra-palace/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Andrews* | Bow E3

St Andrews is a residential development in Bromley-by-Bow, east London.
Designed by Allies and Morrison, the development is cited as an architectural example of the New London Vernacular :


St. Andrews (9) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


St. Andrews (12) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


St. Andrews (3) by artenovaphotos, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Cadogan Terrace* | Homerton E9

A residential street in east London, bordering Victoria Park:


Cadogan Terrace by Reading Tom, on Flickr


Cadogan Terrace by Reading Tom, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chinese New Year* continued:


Chinese Year of the Horse by sarahswlon, on Flickr


Chinese Lanterns by Oliver Needham, on Flickr


Chinese-New-Year-2014-London-DSCF0986 by John Pannell, on Flickr


Chinese New Year 2014 by Richard_Gough, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Emirates Stadium* | Highbury N5

The stadium yesterday, before the Arsenal v Liverpool match:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuart_photoafc/12562570655/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *City of London* this February:


London Skyline by Aaron James Rodgers, on Flickr


London Skyline at The Blue Hour by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kidbrooke Village* SE3

New residential district in south east London:


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackheath Quarter - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Walworth* SE17

Another new residential district in south east London:


Aylesbury Estate regeneration - Walworth, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Aylesbury Estate regeneration - Walworth, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Aylesbury Estate regeneration - Walworth, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14

The Wharf this February:


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park by EEPaul, on Flickr


Awake by Ray Bradshaw., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramabyrhombus/12576353615/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*BAFTAs* 2014

The 67th British Academy Film Awards, the biggest night in the British film industry, last night in London:


The EE British Academy Film Awards Ceremony at the Royal Opera House, 16 Feb 2014 © BAFTAs by Royal Opera House Covent Garden, on Flickr


The EE British Academy Film Awards Ceremony at the Royal Opera House, 16 Feb 2014 © BAFTAs by Royal Opera House Covent Garden, on Flickr


Christoph Waltz at the EE British Academy Film Awards Ceremony at the Royal Opera House, 16 Feb 2014 © BAFTAs by Royal Opera House Covent Garden, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lime Street* | City of London EC3

Dominated by Lloyds of London and the Willis Building:


LLoyd's building 2013-09-04 101756 by AnZanov, on Flickr


Embrace the Lloyds 2013-09-04 100213 by AnZanov, on Flickr


warped buildings in London 2013-09-04 100732 by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

^^
Absolutely, dude! I've been following this thread since the begining and I can't regret. It has increased my passion for London and showed me how beautiful, green and harmonized a world city can be.


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Sergey Aleshchenko


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich Millennium Village* SE10

- *Borough:* Greenwich

- *Location:* South London

- *Distance from centre:* 11km

The Greenwich Millennium Village on a February morning:


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich Millennium Village* continued:


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Greenwich Millennium Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Christopher's Place* | Marylebone W1

A pedestrian street linking Wigmore Street and Oxford Street in central London:









via How to become a Londoner









via How to become a Londoner


St Christopher's Place by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bexley* DA5

- *Borough:* Bexley

- *Location:* South London

- *Distance from centre:* 21km

A quiet neighbourhood in south east London, typical of suburban fringes of the city. Bexley is marked by its distinctive church:


St. Mary the Virgin Church in Bexley, Kent, UK by Destinys Agent, on Flickr


Hall Place, Bexley by Suede Bicycle, on Flickr


Hall Place, seen from the gardens by Suede Bicycle, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Blackwall* E14

- *Borough:* Tower Hamlets

- *Location:* East London

- *Distance from centre:* 10km

Blackwall is an area of the East End of London in the London Borough of Tower Hamlets on the north bank of the River Thames. The area was home of the Blackwall shipyard, operational for over 350 years:


Blackwall DLR Station, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Blackwall Basin by stu-pot78, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*One New Change* | City of London EC4

One New Change, adjacent to St Paul's Cathedral, is the only large shopping centre in the City of London:









via the Empty Pocket Guide


Madison_JPerugia-2966 by Stealth PR UK, on Flickr


One New Change - London by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great shots. How old is that church in Bexley?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers Bricks! St Mary's was mentioned in the Domesday Survey of 1086. The church as it presently looks was built in the 13th Century. Its last renovation, mainly to the interior, was in 1883.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London Fashion Week* | February 2014

London Fashion Week, one of the 'big four' fashion weeks globally, took place this month:


Britain London Fashion Week by rionegro.com.ar, on Flickr


Burberry Womenswear Autumn/Winter 2014 - Front Row; Show by ioana_capanu, on Flickr


Eudon Choi Autumn Winter 2014 at London Fashion Week by felix kunze, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bethnal Green* E2

In and around the heart of the East End:


London Bethnal Green Road by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Pursed Lips by Magic Pea, on Flickr


Say it with Flowers by pollyblue (catching up), on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Duck & Waffle* | City of London EC2

Duck & Waffle, a restaurant situated at the Heron Tower on Bishopsgate, City of London:









via Lady Loves Cake









via Angloyankphile









via Social Concierge


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Victoria Embankment Gardens* | Victoria Embankment SW1

The Whitehall section of the Victoria Embankment Gardens, situated just south of the Hungerford Bridge:









via Westminster Council









via Westminster Council









via Westminster Council


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Geffrye Museum* | Hoxton E2

Founded in 1914, the Geffrye Museum is a museum specialising in the history of the English domestic interior. 
Named after Sir Robert Geffrye, former Lord Mayor of London and Master of the Ironmongers' Company, it is located on Kingsland Road in London:


Geffrye Museum by nicoimages, on Flickr


Geffrye Museum by MisterPeter!, on Flickr


Geffrye Museum by SealeLion, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*All Saints Church* | Poplar E14

All Saints' Church, Poplar, is a church in Newby Place, Poplar, London Borough of Tower Hamlets, and is the Church of England parish church of Poplar. 
It was built in 1821-3 to serve the newly created parish. The church was designated a Grade II listed building on 19 July 1950:


All Saints Church - Poplar, London by SE9 London, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stiffleaf/7923681498/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sutcliffe Park* | Eltham SE9

Sutcliffe Park is a 16.7 hectare public park in Eltham in the Royal Borough of Greenwich in London. A large part of the park is a Local Nature Reserve:


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sutcliffe Park - Eltham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Sutcliffe Park - Eltham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Views in March:


Foggy morning on London by AureLondon, on Flickr


London at morning by diannephotography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cranes over *King's Cross*:


Cranes by Xmural, on Flickr


London Dawn by DaveWilliams, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brick Lane *E1


LONDON BRICK LANE by [email protected], on Flickr


London, brick lane by fotoniks, on Flickr


AF031249 by nonsuchphoto, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canada Water* SE16

Canada Water is a freshwater lake and wildlife refuge in Rotherhithe in the Docklands in south-east London. 
Canada Water tube, Overground and bus station is named after the lake, and lies immediately to the north, while Surrey Quays Shopping Centre is also adjacent, sitting immediately to the south. 
The surrounding area, which forms the town centre of Rotherhithe, is now increasingly known as Canada Water, after the transport interchange as much as the lake itself:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/11309052804/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

By day:


Canada Water Sand Crawler by Mister Rad, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tower Bridge* | 1894

Tower Bridge (built 1886–1894) is a combined bascule and suspension bridge in London which crosses the River Thames. 
It is close to the Tower of London, from which it takes its name, and has become an iconic symbol of London:


Tower Bridge, Morning Fog by {Laura McGregor}, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottbaldock/8934472495/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St. Patrick's Day* | 16 March 2014

The St. Patrick's Day festivities earlier today in central London.
The city is home to over 175,000 Irish residents:


St Patrick's day, Trafalgar to Westmister by NVaz94, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leepow2000/13198933115/in/set-72157642449346933


St. Patrick's Day - London 2014-11 by Christopher W Adach, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Eaton Square* | Belgravia SW1

Eaton Square is a residential garden square in London's Belgravia district. 
It is one of the three garden squares built by the Grosvenor family when they developed the main part of Belgravia in the 19th century, and is named after Eaton Hall, the Grosvenor country house in Cheshire:


AFS-110055 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


RR Phantom by Sebastien C., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiejones/6314850845/in/set-72157613228211208


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14

March at the Wharf:


Canary Wharf district, London by imagefactory-studio, on Flickr


Canary Wharf at dusk by imagefactory-studio, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*March Mist*

Morning fog and mist in London this month:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12861347175/in/photolist-kAvLr6


Urban Mist by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Islington* N1


AFS-080600 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


The Bull by Magic Pea, on Flickr


AFS-080655 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London City Airport* | LCY










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/13203037204/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exemplaryphotos/2570922845/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Covent Garden* WC2

March at Covent Garden:










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13223940305/


London's Covent Garden & St Pail's the actors church (Fuji X-T1 & 18-55mm F2.8-4 Zoom Lens) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


AF031252 by nonsuchphoto, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sunrise in *Battersea*:


Another shot from the top of BP by Mick Thornley, on Flickr


Rooftopping by Mick Thornley, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Clerkenwell* EC1










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5115213122/


Sekforde Arms by Hawkeye2011, on Flickr


Eat, Cowcross Street by Kake Pugh, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers Bricks!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London in March:


Urban London at sunset 2 by constructionchest, on Flickr


Solo nella nebbia / Alone in the fog by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


London Spring Sunset by Strangers of London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

By night:


Sunset over west London by AureLondon, on Flickr


London Skyline at The Blue Hour by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shoreditch* E1

This month in Shoreditch:


jj ROOF photo studio by jjlocations, on Flickr


Rock(ing)it by Babs Kehinde, on Flickr


Camera Roll-27 by only1loopie, on Flickr


----------



## Tellvis (Aug 15, 2012)

I try to keep 'congratulation' posts to a minimum, but sometimes it just has to be posted.........wonderful pictures SE9 and a fantastic thread.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers Tellvis!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Admiralty Arch* | The Mall SW1

Admiralty Arch is a landmark building in London which incorporates an archway providing road and pedestrian access between The Mall, which extends to the South-West, and Trafalgar Square to the North-East. Admiralty Arch is a Grade I listed building. Until recently, the building housed government offices, but in 2012 the government sold a 125-year lease over the building to a property developer for redevelopment into a luxury hotel:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Albert Memorial* | Kensington Gardens SW7

The Albert Memorial is situated in Kensington Gardens, London, England, directly to the north of the Royal Albert Hall. It was commissioned by Queen Victoria in memory of her beloved husband, Prince Albert who died of typhoid in 1861. The memorial was designed by Sir George Gilbert Scott in the Gothic Revival style. Opened in July 1872 by Queen Victoria, with the statue of Albert ceremonially "seated" in 1875, the memorial consists of an ornate canopy or pavilion, in the style of a Gothic ciborium over the high altar of a church, containing a statue of the prince facing south. The memorial is 176 feet (54 m) tall, took over ten years to complete, and cost £120,000 (the equivalent of about £10,000,000 in 2010):


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hoxton* N1


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The View* | Southwark SE1

The Shard's observation floors:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Is the White Cube building in post 526 the home of the famous contemporary art gallery of the same name?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes, it was home to the Hoxton branch of the 'White Cube' galleries but it closed down two years ago. I'm not sure what the building is used for currently.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Thanks. Great thread btw.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

SE9 said:


> *Dalston* E8
> 
> *- Borough:* Hackney
> 
> ...




I recognized this was Cafe Oto!  I was there for a Kayo Dot concert in 2009. The area was probably less gentrified than it is today so it felt quite dodgy at the beginning, but as I relaxed I realized it was just fine. 
Cafe Oto is one of the foremost private venues for experimental music in Europe, usually it's cultural centres and such where experimental music gets played. But Cafe Oto is a genuine cafe.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

AB85 said:


> Amazing thread, the best London one I've seen. Well done SE9.


Cheers, thanks for taking time to view it.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I recognized this was Cafe Oto!  I was there for a Kayo Dot concert in 2009. The area was probably less gentrified than it is today so it felt quite dodgy at the beginning, but as I relaxed I realized it was just fine.
> Cafe Oto is one of the foremost private venues for experimental music in Europe, usually it's cultural centres and such where experimental music gets played. But Cafe Oto is a genuine cafe.


Nice one! Have you been back to London since?

You're right, it's gentrified further in the past five years.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Paternoster Square* | City of London EC4

Paternoster Square is an urban development next to St Paul's Cathedral in the City of London, England. In 1942 the area, which takes its name from Paternoster Row, centre of the London publishing trade, was devastated by aerial bombardment in The Blitz during World War II:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Marylebone* W1

Spring in Marylebone:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shoreditch* E1

Spring 2014 in Shoreditch:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Crouch End* N8

Residential north London:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Serpentine Sackler Gallery* | Hyde Park W2

In 2013 the Serpentine Sackler Gallery, designed by Zaha Hadid Architects, was opened to the public, giving new life to The Magazine, a former gunpowder store built in 1805. Located five minutes' walk from the Serpentine Gallery across the Serpentine Bridge, it comprises 900 square metres of gallery space, restaurant, shop and social space:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14

Spring 2014 at Canary Wharf:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hungerford Bridge*

Approaching from the Villiers Street elevated walkway:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

SE9 said:


> Nice one! Have you been back to London since?


Not yet. London suffers from being too close - whenever we make plans for the "big" holiday, we say "We can go anytime to London, just hop on the Eurostar and that's that", and so we pick something else and perpetually leave London for a city-break sometime in the undefined future. :lol: Last time we made a trip to Britain it was a Scottish combo of Edinburgh+Glasgow, so next time it will definitely be London, either a short or a longer vacation.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Keep up the great work! Love the look of Villiers Street.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I recognized this was Cafe Oto!  I was there for a Kayo Dot concert in 2009. The area was probably less gentrified than it is today so it felt quite dodgy at the beginning, but as I relaxed I realized it was just fine.
> Cafe Oto is one of the foremost private venues for experimental music in Europe, usually it's cultural centres and such where experimental music gets played. But Cafe Oto is a genuine cafe.


Ha! I was there too recently, back in January.


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Pillow Fight Day* 2014

The annual event took place last weekend. Londoners meet up at Trafalgar Square, and pillow fight madness ensues:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*South Bank* SE1

Spring 2014 at the South Bank:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ It was absolutely brilliant - I now love Scotland. Glasgow in particular was a tremendous surprise, for Edinburgh I knew what to expect, to an extent.


----------



## sub-urbanfox (Apr 10, 2014)

This thread is delightful!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lee Valley VeloPark* | Stratford E20

The premier cycling facility in London, the VeloPark opened in Stratford in the past week:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *Thames* at blue hour:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*KOKO* | Camden NW1

KOKO is a live-music venue, and former theatre in Camden Town, London, England. The building was known as Camden Palace until its 2004 purchase and extensive restoration led by Oliver Bengough and Mint Entertainment. Since, the club has been known as KOKO and serves as one of the premier live music venues in London:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Supercar Spring*

Expensive cars in inner west London this spring:


----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## octopushadow127 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

AB85 said:


> What in particular did you find surprising about Glasgow ?


Sorry, I missed your post! 

RE Glasgow, I haven't traveled that much so far, especially not at all outside of Europe, so it was the first time I saw anything like that and it had an extraordinary impact. The grid pattern with architecture growing from Georgian houses to contemporary towers was fascinating for me, not only was the first time I saw anything like it but it also was a bit like time travel because it made me think a lot about how American cities must have around, say, 1890-1910. The buzz of the centre, the C.R.Mackintosh imprint over the city, the lively cultural centres and the fantastic curatorship in the museums, the strong sense of looking forward that the city as a whole gives... All these were fantastic. My personal highlight was the day starting with strolling through the West End and Kelvingrove Park, sneaking into the University to explore, then getting "lost" in the rows of Victorian housing and the villas on Partick Hill, and ending with the botanical garden. The red sandstone and beige sandstone (especially in direct sunshine before sunset) houses there are some of the most beautiful I have ever seen. But it was equally captivating to walk through the centre, too, and be eager to turn the corner and see what kind of completely different kind of modern and interesting building we'd be faced by. Oh and the short trip to the Burrell Collection was another highlight. 
Overall I would say that in terms of being provided with a completely new urban typology & experience, on one hand, and in terms of diversity of architecture, nothing beats Glasgow so far from all my trips. Also, I "connect" a lot with cities that are obviously "lived" more than they are "open air museums" type of cities, and also with cities that provide me with a challenge (as compared to the cities where the beauty is very obvious). 

Apologies for the off-topic!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

No problem


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Roehampton Heights*, south west London:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sunset in *North Kensington*:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The Loughborough Estate in *Brixton*:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The Aylesbury Estate in *Walworth*:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London Marathon* 2014

The London marathon was run last weekend, from Blackheath in south London to The Mall in the centre of the city. The event was first run on 29 March 1981 and has been held in the spring of every year since:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Horse Guards Parade* | Whitehall SW1

Horse Guards Parade is a large parade ground off Whitehall in central London. It is the site of the annual ceremonies of Trooping the Colour, which commemorates the monarch's official birthday, and Beating Retreat:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Leicester Square* WC2

The Leicester Square vicinity last weekend:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Duke of York Square* | Chelsea SW3

Duke of York Square is a development including shops and cafes and the site of a weekly farmers' market. The Saatchi Gallery opened in the main building in 2008:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Highgate* N6

Highgate, a district of north London. Highgate sits atop a hill which provides views across London, climbing 446 feet (136 m) above sea level at its highest point:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Primrose Hill* NW1

Primrose Hill is a hill of 78m located on the northern side of Regent's Park in London, and also the name given to the surrounding district. The hill has a clear view of central London to the south-east, as well as Belsize Park and Hampstead to the north:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bayswater* W2

Bayswater is an area of west inner London, within the City of Westminster. It is a built-up district located 4.8 km west-north-west of Charing Cross, bordering the north of Hyde Park and having a population density of 17,500 per square kilometre:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Maida Vale* W9

Maida Vale is a residential district comprising the northern part of Paddington in west London, west of St John's Wood and south of Kilburn. It is part of the City of Westminster:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Richmond Green* | Richmond TW9

Richmond Green is a recreation area located near the centre of Richmond in south west London. Owned by the Crown Estate, it is leased to the London Borough of Richmond upon Thames:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Syon Park* | Brentford TW8

Syon House, and its 200 acre park, is in west London. It belongs to the Duke of Northumberland and is now his family's London residence. The family's traditional central London residence was Northumberland House. The eclectic interior of the house was designed by the architect Robert Adam in the 1760s:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Easter Weekend* | London

Dusk views over London over the past couple of days:


Central London cityscape by AureLondon, on Flickr


Easter weekend by AureLondon, on Flickr


Blood Red Moon by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Abbey Road Studios* | St John's Wood NW8

Abbey Road Studios is a recording studio located at 3 Abbey Road, St John's Wood, City of Westminster, London, England. It was established in November 1931 by the Gramophone Company, a predecessor of British music company EMI, which owned it until 2012. Abbey Road Studios is most notable as being the venue in the 1960s for innovative recording techniques adopted by the Beatles, Pink Floyd, the Hollies, Badfinger, and others:


Abbey Road Studios by proforged, on Flickr

Abbey Road 40 133 The Sleeve again by Beeldrijk, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bermondsey* SE1

District of inner south east London:


Taking the boat home from Canary Wharf to Cadogan Pier - London by Annabel Sheppey, on Flickr


P3160844 by callytimecat, on Flickr


Bermondsey 10b2 by markhadden69, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lincoln's Inn Fields* | Holborn WC2

Lincoln's Inn Fields is the largest public square in London. It was laid out in the 1630s under the initiative of the speculative builder and contractor William Newton, "the first in a long series of entrepreneurs who took a hand in developing London", as Sir Nikolaus Pevsner observes:









http://www.laymanslondon.com/2014/03/lincolns-inn-fields-central-london.html


Summer in the City - Lincoln Inn Fields by Lenny the Lens, on Flickr


the Lincoln Lawyer II by donvucl, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ wonderful place, that. First time I ever saw a field full of autumn crocus, in an urban environment. Also, wandering on the streets around this square was the most bizarre place I've seen a squirrel, there was just brick and stone in all directions, but there it was. Probably a resident of the Lincoln's Inn fields, out for foord. :lol:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I first became familiar with that area when I started going to sixth form college nearby. Nice lil place to relax!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Feast of St George* | April 2014

The yearly celebration for Saint George, the patron saint of England, took place yesterday at Trafalgar Square:


St George's day in the Square by McTumshie, on Flickr


St George's Day by Waterford_Man, on Flickr


Tables in the Square by McTumshie, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14


IMGP2851 by mattbuck4950, on Flickr


AFS-100693 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


cutty_sark&canary_wharf_apr14-159 by Peter J Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Clapton* E5


Portico Building by Martin Deutsch, on Flickr


Wednesday evening moglog triple-play by Martin Deutsch, on Flickr


Drinking By Textlight by Magic Pea, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Carshalton* SM5

- *Borough:* Sutton

- *Location:* South London

- *Distance from centre:* 16km

Carshalton is a district of London in the London Borough of Sutton, England. It is located 16km south-southwest of Charing Cross, situated in the valley of the River Wandle, one of the sources of which is Carshalton Ponds in the centre of the village:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lukenicolaides/13880165063









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lukenicolaides/13880486534/in/photostream/


sunset over the lavender field by chrisb964, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bloomsbury* WC1

Spring in London's Bloomsbury district:


British Museum - Gower St. by ignore it..., on Flickr


The New Reading Room by Peter Alfred Hess, on Flickr


Russell Square Fatherhood by Christoph Wally, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

South Africans at *Trafalgar Square* yesterday, lining-up to vote for the 2014 SA General Election:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anjinsan/13890756338


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Craven Cottage*, one of London's more historic football grounds:


London: Craven Cottage - Fulham V SAFC (11/01/2014) by Big Yank Ball, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

In something of a break from the normal, here's some of the better 1600px views of the city...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London by almonkey, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London Pano by kloniwotski, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

16 November, 09.36 by Ti.mo, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Central London cityscape by AureLondon, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.shardldn.com/top-5-photos-of-the-london-skyline-taken-in-2013/


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rooftop Work - London Views by Daveyboy_75, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Green Park and St James's Park at first light by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


----------



## GB1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well done SE9, what a amazing thread, keep it going plz lol.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London Spring Sunset by Strangers of London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Floating above the clouds on the Emirates Air Line by shappyhopper, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London view from East India station by constructionchest, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

City of London from Alexandra Palace by bitsubatsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hospitalism by Always Sneaky, on Flickr


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Crouch End clock tower dwarfed by the glass giants; beautiful shot.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Renaissance - Lewisham, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Canary Wharf from South Dock - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

IMG_0896x2 by sophie.collinson, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Back to 'regular' photos on the following page!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lido Cafe* | Hyde Park W2

The Lido Cafe, on the south side of the Serpentine at London's Hyde Park:


Lido Cafe by garryknight, on Flickr


AFS-130110 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-130111 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Exhibition Road* | South Kensington SW7

Exhibition Road is a street in South Kensington, London which is home to several major museums and academic establishments. 
The street was part-pedestrianised in 2012, which allowed outdoor dining space:


Out And About In London Town.South Kensington Cafes In Summer. by Peter Wheeler Photography, on Flickr


Out And About In London Town.South Kensington Cafes In Summer. by Peter Wheeler Photography, on Flickr


Out And About In London Town.South Kensington Cafes In Summer. by Peter Wheeler Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hampstead* NW3

The backstreets of the Hampstead neighbourhood in north west London:


Church Row NW3 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


The Wells Tavern NW3 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


North London Hospital for Consumption and Diseases of the Chest NW3 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Regent Street* | West End W1

Regent Street is one of the major shopping streets in the West End of London, and the boundary between Mayfair and Soho:


Regent Street Sun by flickrolf, on Flickr


Diamond Jubilee preparations by st_hart, on Flickr


Diamond Jubilee preparations by st_hart, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

What a beautiful city ...really cosmopolitans and metropolitan...I wish I would come at least once...!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*ME Hotel* | Aldwych WC2

The ME Hotel, located on the Strand in Aldwych, central London.
The Norman Foster designed hotel was opened in 2013:









via Foster + Partners









via Style Runner









via the preferred hotel group


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chalcot Square* | Primrose Hill NW1

Residences on Chalcot Square in Primrose Hill, inner north-west London:


12 - 14 Chalcot Square NW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


29 - 33A Chalcot Square NW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


29 - 33A Chalcot Square NW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*West Kensington* W14

The streets of West Kensington, a predominantly residential district in west London:


77 - 103 Gunterstone Road W14 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


Barons Keep W14 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


24 - 66 Avonmore Road W14 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brick Lane* | Shoreditch E1

Recent scenes at Brick Lane in the East End:


Brick Lane Market by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr


Brick Lane Market by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr


Brick Lane Market by Anderson Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Soho* W1

Recent scenes at Soho in the West End:




Cafe Boheme - Bar by ZagatBuzz, on Flickr


Carnaby Street London by Everyman Films Ltd, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*World Cup Fever* | June 2014

A city gearing-up for the World Cup:


World Cup Street Party in the City of London by Patrizia Ilaria Sechi, on Flickr


Strike a pose! by ian_fromblighty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos from London :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks! More of the same coming up


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The view south from *Broadgate Tower* in the City of London:









via James Burns









via James Burns


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The view east from *Marble Arch*:









via James Burns









via James Burns


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Evening views from the *BT Tower*:









via James Burns









via James Burns


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sunrise over the city:









via James Burns









via James Burns


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Amazing, don't think I've ever seen this angle before. 



SE9 said:


> via James Burns


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Top deck of a London bus:


AFS-140192 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

On the Regent's Canal approaching Little Venice:


AFS-140193 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Soho* W1

The past few days in Soho:



[URL="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14231374669/in/set-72157633676958080"]

[/URL]


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Leicester Square* W1

Immediately south of Soho:


AFS-140149 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Coventry Street, pedestrian street by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


AFS-090472 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chelsea Flower Show* | Chelsea SW3

At the annual Chelsea Flower Show, one of the world's pre-eminent flower show events:


Shopping at the Chelsea Flower Show by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


Chelsea Flower Show by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2012 by Karen Roe, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bermondsey Square* | Bermondsey SE1

Bermondsey Square is located on Tower Bridge Road in Bermondsey, south London. The location was formerly the site of the 11th century Bermondsey Abbey:


140517_0999 by bermondseysq, on Flickr


140517_0925 by bermondseysq, on Flickr


140517_1020 by bermondseysq, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shad Thames* | Bermondsey SE1

Shad Thames is a historic riverside street next to Tower Bridge in Bermondsey, London, England, and is also an informal name for the surrounding area:


IMG_2238 by davidkennaway359, on Flickr


AFS-140138 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


IMG_2239 by davidkennaway359, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*More London* | Southwark SE1

At the More London development last week:


IMG_2216 by davidkennaway359, on Flickr


IMG_2240 by davidkennaway359, on Flickr


More London Fountains by garryknight, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shoreditch* EC2

The past week in Shoreditch:


DSC_2829 London Shoreditch Classic Ford Mustang outside the Albion Restaurant by photographer695, on Flickr


IMG_2265 by davidkennaway359, on Flickr


IMG_2267 by davidkennaway359, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Broadway Market* | Haggerston E2

Street market in the East End of London:






IMG_2358 by davidkennaway359, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic updates!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers Mr Bricks!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Motorexpo 2014* | Canary Wharf E14

The annual car exhibition at Canary Wharf. June 2014:


MotorExpo 2014 by Matt Burke's Photos, on Flickr


MotorExpo 2014 by Matt Burke's Photos, on Flickr


Jaguar F-Type S, Motorexpo 2014, Canary Wharf, June 2014 by 5DII, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Gumball 3000* | West End W1

The annual Gumball Rally in the West End. June 2014:


Gumball - Regent Street! by JamieGraham95, on Flickr


Team 57 by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


The Hoff arrives in London's Regent Street Gumball 3000 style by hethelred, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Fenton House* | Hampstead NW3

Fenton House is a 17th-century merchant's house in Hampstead in North London which belongs to the National Trust, bequeathed to them in 1952 by Lady Binning, its last owner and resident. 
It is a detached house with a walled garden, which is large by London standards, and features roses, an orchard and a working kitchen garden:


Fenton House by Stacey Fenton, on Flickr


Fenton House by Stacey Fenton, on Flickr


London skyline from Fenton House by Stacey Fenton, on Flickr


----------



## Tiago_20 (Sep 25, 2008)

What a great, great photos from London!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The skyline of London (my own picture):


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I live nearby, so as you can imagine I've taken countless photos from the same spot:


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Canary Wharf from Greenwich Park - London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Being a north Londoner, I don't make it down to Greenwich too often. When I do, however, I make sure to take plenty of photos; it's a fantastic location for skyline shots! :cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I've got an internet friend who lives in Richmond, despite the lack of high points I think it may just be the most beautiful place to live in London. How would you compare Richmond, Greenwich and other similar places between them?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ivanator said:


> Being a north Londoner, I don't make it down to Greenwich too often. When I do, however, I make sure to take plenty of photos; it's a fantastic location for skyline shots! :cheers:


Exactly the same with me as a south Londoner with respect to the classic viewpoints north of the river. Can't remember the last time I was at Primrose Hill, Hampstead Heath and the others!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I've got an internet friend who lives in Richmond, despite the lack of high points I think it may just be the most beautiful place to live in London. How would you compare Richmond, Greenwich and other similar places between them?


Richmond and Greenwich are both generally affluent and picturesque neighbourhoods. They're both on the river and both host royal parks, but that's perhaps where the similarities end. Richmond is less urban in character than Greenwich. Greenwich is also a far more touristic neighbourhood (around the town centre) given its maritime heritage and world heritage sites. 

The social dynamic between the two neighbourhoods is quite different too. In Greenwich there's a greater juxtaposition between more affluent and less affluent pockets than Richmond. Greenwich is also more mixed ethnically than Richmond and both neighbourhoods are on opposing sides of the political spectrum: Greenwich being a Labour stronghold and Richmond for the Conservatives.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*TfL Bus Cavalcade* | Regent Street W1

Today at Regent Street. The street was closed to host a cavalcade of London buses from 1898 to the present:


zzzzz-15450 by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr


zzzzz-15455 by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr


Regent Street Bus Cavalcade 2014 by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bus Cavalcade* continued:




4 AEC K-type 1920 by diamond geezer, on Flickr


zzzzz-15452 by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Great photos. You can see a few of these buses in service in this video - a long time ago!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

It was nice seeing the LGOC B-type bus of 1910 on the streets yesterday:


Bus Cavalcade 2014 by Transport for London Press Images, on Flickr


----------



## GB1 (Apr 30, 2014)

SE9, do you have any pic's of Richmond and Greenwich, that you can share with us ?.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Richmond* TW9

The district of Richmond in south west London:


AFS-070334.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


Richmond by the Thames by Mikepaws, on Flickr


AFS-070339.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Richmond* continued:


Watching the sunset by P-Zilla, on Flickr


View from Richmond Hill, London by !!XX!! Photography, on Flickr


AFS-070327.jpg by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich* SE10

The district of Greenwich in south east London:






Greenwich Park, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich* continued:


Tourists at the Cutty Sark in Greenwich during London 2012 by glenpearson696, on Flickr


Crowds at Greenwich Market during London 2012 by glenpearson696, on Flickr


London Greenwich - Old Royal Naval College - Queen Mary Court - Wren 1696-1712 English Renaissance by edk7, on Flickr


----------



## GB1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Cheers SE9.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The view west from *Woolwich* in south east London:


Woolwich by sammifang, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Freerunners on the *Millennium Bridge*:


The Future, The BFT and The Freerunners Draw a Line Across Dangerous Energy by thefuture_net, on Flickr


The Future, The BFT and The Freerunners Draw a Line Across Dangerous Energy by thefuture_net, on Flickr


The Future, The BFT and The Freerunners Draw a Line Across Dangerous Energy by thefuture_net, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Katharine Docks* | Wapping E1

St Katharine Docks, in the London Borough of Tower Hamlets, were one of the commercial docks serving London.
They were part of the Port of London, in the area now known as the Docklands, and are now a popular housing and leisure complex:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I've got an internet friend who lives in Richmond, despite the lack of high points


Sawyer's Hill 

Shard and City from Sawyer's Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

No doubt SE9 can find some even more spectacular examples (sorry to interject :lol: )


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm so unaccustomed to seeing the skyline from the south west.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *City of London*:


City Dawn by audiovisualphoto, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

30 St Mary Axe, the Gherkin, London by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Fisheye fun in the City: St Helen's, Bishopsgate by pstani, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

OO7A5736_DL by Lumberjack_London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The bottom of the Cheesegrater by John Parfrey, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Rivington Street Festival* | Shoreditch EC2

The Rivington Street Festival 2014, an annual street festival in Shoreditch:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Spitalfields* E1

Bishops Square and Lamb Street in Spitalfields this July:


140702_187 by Spitalfields_E1, on Flickr


140702_011 by Spitalfields_E1, on Flickr


140702_002 by Spitalfields_E1, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*2014 Wimbledon Championships* | Wimbledon SW19

The 2014 Championship at the All England Club in Wimbledon, currently ongoing:









Wimbledon Official Website









Wimbledon Official Website










Wimbledon Official Website


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Some stunning aerial footage today with the Tour in the foreground passing through the Epping Forest (I think) and the London skyline in the background, can you find some pics? Cheers


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Indeed! I was watching live as it was broadcast. I'll post what I can find.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Serpentine Gallery Pavilion 2014* | Hyde Park W2

Every year since 2000 the Serpentine Gallery has commissioned a temporary summer pavilion by a leading architect.
This year's gallery is designed by Smiljan Radic and opened in late June:


DSC_3216 by dziubas87, on Flickr


Serpentine Pavilion 2014 by Claire_Sambrook, on Flickr


2014 Serpentine Pavilion by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Covent Garden* WC2

People around Covent Garden this week:


Que desirez-vous? by icypics, on Flickr


Katie at Covent Garden 3 by SlickSnap Steve, on Flickr


London, England by aljuarez, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

More from *Covent Garden*:


London, England by aljuarez, on Flickr


London, England by aljuarez, on Flickr


London, England by aljuarez, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*House Festival 2014* | Twickenham TW1

The House Festival on 3 July 2014 in Twickenham. The festival was held in the grounds of Marble Hill House:


Soho House Festival London Richmond July 2014 16 by Alex Connock (Twitter @mralexconnock), on Flickr


House Festival London July 2014-10 by Alex Connock (Twitter @mralexconnock), on Flickr


House Festival London July 2014-11 by Alex Connock (Twitter @mralexconnock), on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Gaza Demonstration* | 19 July 2014

The large pro-Palestine demonstration which took place today, on the streets of Westminster and Knightsbridge:


Stop bombing Gaza - National Demonstration, London, UK by The Weekly Bull, on Flickr


Stop bombing Gaza - National Demonstration, London, UK by The Weekly Bull, on Flickr


Stop bombing Gaza - National Demonstration, London, UK by The Weekly Bull, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Lightning Over London* | July 2014

Photos of the impressive electrical storms that have passed over London in the past week:


Stormy Night 2 by foxymrcroup, on Flickr


london lightning-14-07-18 by ThePhotoSchool, on Flickr


Electrical storm over Canary Wharf by Geijutsu, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*West Hampstead* NW6

Scenes from the district of West Hampstead in north west London:




Untitled by acb, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chiswick* W4

The different faces of Chiswick this July:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hoxton* N1

July in Hoxton, a neighbourhood close to the City of London:


Stik, Pitfield Street by new folder, on Flickr


appliedworks_studio by Applied Works, on Flickr


_DSC6715_09 by Koukouvaya*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14


Flying Over Canary Wharf by Dave-B2012, on Flickr


Twilight Reflections by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Cabbie by Kashif Haque, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich* SE10


Roses by Waterford_Man, on Flickr


Cutty Sark exterior. Port broadside & port 3/4 view during the day. by thecuttysarkgreenwich, on Flickr


Orange and Blue was the Sky last night by 'Barnaby', on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Summertime at *Borough Market*:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Harrods in *Knightsbridge* this July:


Harrods, Knightsbridge, London by champnet, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Beautiful.....


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Beautiful.....


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tall Ships Festival* | September 2014

This month, the Royal Borough of Greenwich hosted the Tall Ships Festival. The regatta featured tall ships sailing the River Thames between 3-9 September:


DSC_0204 by QuadSpotter, on Flickr


River Thames Tall Ships Festival Sept 2014. London by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


P_Sail_0134j by ianh3000, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Island Studios* | Hammersmith W6

Island Studios is the current headquarters of architecture firm Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands. The building was home to Island Records for 32 years:









via Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands









via Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands









via Lifschutz Davidson Sandilands


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Haggerston* E2

Around Broadway Market in the district of Haggerston, east London:


Canal Walk by Kotomi_, on Flickr


Big Man by anthony_white, on Flickr


AFS-130250 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red* | Tower of London

Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red is an art installation at the Tower of London, commemorating the First World War. The installation features 888,246 poppies, one for each British soldier killed in the war:


Installation (explored) by Nige H (1.3 million views. Thank you), on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/maggiejones/15193300126


Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red by LeeHoward, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14

September at the Wharf:


Canary Wharf by Frankie_Ocean, on Flickr


Canary Wharf, London by dav fan, on Flickr


Canary wharf (1) by *Blackstar1, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Let's Stay Together* | Trafalgar Square

The pro-Union rally earlier this week at Trafalgar Square, before Scotland's referendum on independence:


Wave by ian_fromblighty, on Flickr









via TIME









via NPR


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Edit.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Apple Store* | Covent Garden WC2

The Apple Store at Covent Garden in central London. Upon its 2010 opening, it took the title as the world's largest Apple Store:


Apple store Covent Garden by mungosciko, on Flickr


Apple Store, Covent Garden by owenb., on Flickr


Apple Store, Covent Garden by owenb., on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*King's Cross Station* | King's Cross N1

King's Cross Station, London's 8th busiest rail terminus:









via the National Railway Museum









via The Drum









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dehnell/14384506106


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brompton* SW3

Brompton is a district in the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea, west London:


Brompton Quarter | London by |J.L. & M.M.|, on Flickr


Royal Brompton Hospital.jpg by Nancy & Ted, on Flickr


6 Hans Crescent SW1 by Jamie Barras, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Brompton Oratory* | South Kensington SW7

The Church of the Immaculate Heart of Mary, or as named in its Grade II architectural listing, The Oratory, is a large neo-classical Roman Catholic Church in South Kensington, London:


Brompton Oratory by stetsonography, on Flickr


Brompton Oratory by TheFella, on Flickr


Brompton Oratory or The Church of the Immaculate Heart of Mary by nick.garrod, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *City of London* yesterday by forumer chest:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

stunning pics...so crisp and clear. what camera are you using if you don't mind me asking? :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The photos above are by Chest, who uses a Canon EOS 5D Mark III


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lunchtime in the *West End*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/prius-04/15323760365


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Covent Garden* WC2

Near the Seven Dials junction:


London, urban design by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


London, urban design by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


London, urban design by La Citta Vita, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The spiral staircase at *City Hall*:


Spinning Spiral by Think James Photo, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hermitage Community Moorings at *Wapping*:


Hermitage Community by ianwyliephoto, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

High up at the *Leadenhall Building:*


Silhouettes on Cheesegrater by Matt From London, on Flickr


Thames from on high by Matt From London, on Flickr


City of London and Thames by Matt From London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

At the base of the same building:


https://www.flickr.com/photos/elizabeth-f/15107013101


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Martin-in-the-Fields* | Trafalgar Square WC2

St Martin-in-the-Fields is an English Anglican church at the north-east corner of Trafalgar Square in the City of Westminster, London.
There has been a church on the site since the medieval period. The present building was constructed in a Neoclassical design by James Gibbs in 1722–1724:


St Martins in the Fields Church, Trafalgar Square. by Gareth R Parry, on Flickr









St Martin in the Field, on flickr


Crypt Cafe by kaszeta, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Blackwall* E14

February sunset by the River Thames in Blackwall, east London:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Painted Hall* | Greenwich SE10

The Painted Hall is often described as the ‘finest dining hall in Europe’. Designed by Sir Christopher Wren and Nicholas Hawksmoor, it was originally intended as an eating space for the naval veterans who lived here at the Royal Hospital for Seamen. Its exuberant wall and ceiling decorations are by Sir James Thornhill:









Painted Hall, on flickr


The Painted Hall by TheFella, on Flickr


Tower of the Painted Hall by Paul @ Doverpast.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Old Spitalfields Market* | Spitalfields E1

Old Spitalfields Market is a covered market in Spitalfields, London. There has been a market on the site for over 350 years:


Spitalfields Market by laurendaly95, on Flickr


Spitalfields Market by diamond geezer, on Flickr


Cycle Hire, Spitalfields Market by Numinosity (Gary J Wood), on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*20 Fenchurch Street* | City of London EC3

More from the recently opened restaurant space atop 20 Fenchurch Street:


Sky Garden by Rambling Through Albion, on Flickr


Sky Garden by Rambling Through Albion, on Flickr


Sky Garden-25 by adambowie, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Oxford Street* | West End W1

Oxford Street is a major road in the City of Westminster in the West End of London. It is Europe's busiest shopping street, and has approximately 300 shops:


Oxford Street by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr


Selfridges by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr


Marble Arch by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr


----------



## Corinthians.1910 (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London City Airport* | Silvertown E16

London City Airport, the smallest of the five major London airports. It is located on a former Docklands site in the London Borough of Newham, 11km east of the City of London:









London City Airport by LCY, on flickr









London City Airport by LCY, on flickr


London City Airport & Canary Wharf by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tower of London* | Tower Hill EC3

The 937 year old Tower of London, built by William the Conqueror following the Norman conquest of England:


White Tower - Tower Of London by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr


Tower of London by ccr_358, on Flickr


Solo nella nebbia / Alone in the fog by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Westfield London* | White City W12

Westfield London is a shopping centre in White City, west London. It is the second largest mall in London, after its sister Westfield Stratford development in east London:


Westfield Shepherds Bush by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr


Westfield by HerryLawford, on Flickr


Westfield Shepherds Bush by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Westminster Abbey* | Westminster SW1

Westminster Abbey, formally titled the Collegiate Church of St Peter at Westminster, is a large, mainly Gothic church in the City of Westminster, London, located just to the west of the Palace of Westminster. It is one of the most notable religious buildings in the United Kingdom and has been the traditional place of coronation and burial site for English and, later, British monarchs:


Westminster Abbey by hausii, on Flickr


Westminster Abbey by nyamamu, on Flickr


London - Westminster Abbey by Pitfallharry5000, on Flickr


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^^ I like this posts about interesting points in London. Very helpful. Keep em coming.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Sutton* SM1

- *Borough:* Sutton

- *Location:* South London

- *Distance from centre:* 17km

Sutton is the principal district of the London Borough of Sutton in south west London. It lies on the lower slopes of the North Downs:


Sutton town centre by Sutton Film Office, on Flickr


Sutton town centre by Sutton Film Office, on Flickr


Sutton Town Centre by Sutton Film Office, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

SE9 said:


> At the arches below London Bridge Station in *Southwark*:
> 
> 
> Under London Bridge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Not below London Bridge station - below London Bridge the bridge 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s9DMMZq2_unFQufZDjvIPJg!2e0


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

D'oh! Thanks for the correction


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Last weekend at *Trafalgar Square*:


London view by Jim_s1987, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ beautiful


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

SE9 said:


> D'oh! Thanks for the correction


it doesn't matter, obviously, but I thought you were the kind of dedicated london-ist who'd like to know these things :lol:

plus it's kind of cute that there is that old-looking vibe to be found under the famously, thoroughly prosaic 'main road' that is current london bridge. i can see why you'd assume it was the 19th century railway overhead...

Top thread as ever - I do like seeing the spotlight turned on places like Sutton as part of the mix


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

I must admit, it's been a long time since I've been _under_ London Bridge! Must go for a South Bank wander soon.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Looking up at the junction of Leadenhall Street and Lime Street in the *City of London*:


6 Different Decades 3 Different Centuries by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chinatown* | West End W1

Lanterns and decorations this week around Chinatown:









Chinese New Year 2015, on flickr









Chinese New Year 2015, China Town, on flickr


Chinatown, London by simonturkas, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chinatown* continued:









Chinese New Year by skoupidiaris, on Flickr









Chinese New Year 2015, on flickr


China Town, London by V Photography and Art, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Dim Sum Parlour* | Chinatown W1

Photos from the launch of Baiju Cocktail Week 2015 last week at the Dim Sum Parlour, Chinatown:


Launch of Baiju Cocktail Week 2015 @ Opium Cocktail; Dim Sum Parlour, Chinatown, London by Koukouvaya*, on Flickr


Launch of Baiju Cocktail Week 2015 @ Opium Cocktail; Dim Sum Parlour, Chinatown, London by Koukouvaya*, on Flickr


Launch of Baiju Cocktail Week 2015 @ Opium Cocktail; Dim Sum Parlour, Chinatown, London by Koukouvaya*, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London Fashion Week 2015* | West End W1

The fashion world and fashion conscious at London Fashion Week 2015, currently ongoing in the West End:









London Fashion Week 2015, on flickr









London Fashion Week 2015, on flickr









Tate Britain, London Fashion Week, on flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hyde Park* W2

Scenes at Hyde Park in central London:


London, that light by affvalente, on Flickr


Tree by memfisnet, on Flickr


Hyde Park by w.d.worden, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14

Scenes at Canary Wharf in east London:


Canary Wharf by TobyHawkes.co.nz, on Flickr


Canary Wharf 17 February 2015 by westen30, on Flickr


Canary Wharf Area by Peter....M, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Outside *The Ritz*, a 5-star hotel located in Piccadilly. Swiss hotelier César Ritz opened the hotel on 24 May 1906:


Ryan-Thanecha-The-Ritz-London-Photo-2 by rajeshtaylor.com, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*St Paul's Cathedral* | City of London EC4

The past month at St Paul's:


Saint Paul's Cathedral, London, England by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Over the West Front by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


Panorama from the East Front of the Golden Gallery by CoasterMadMatt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Gateway Pavilions* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

The recently completed Gateway Pavilions at Peninsula Square. The pavilions house a marketing hub and an art gallery. Photos courtesy of the NOW Gallery:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

A series of recent shots by prolific London aerial photographer J. Hawkes:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*City Point* | Kidbrooke Village SE9

Apartments overlooking Sutcliffe Park in south London:


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


City Point - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Meridian Gate* | Kidbrooke Village SE3

On the streets of Kidbrooke Village in south London:


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Meridian Gate - Kidbrooke Village, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Fitzrovia* W1

Around Goodge Street and Mortimer Street in central London:


Goodge Street - Fitzrovia, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Fitzroy Place - Fitzrovia, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Fitzroy Place - Fitzrovia, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice, Fitzrovia is where I stayed when in London... I kept having the anxiety that the communications tower will crash over our hostel. :lol:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Trafalgar Square* WC2

Yesterday at the square:


Trafalgar Square, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Trafalgar Square, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


Trafalgar Square, London by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nearby at *Admiralty Arch*:


Admiralty Arch, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers, more coming up!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Carnaby Street* | Soho W1

This December at Carnaby Street in Soho:


A Very London Christmas by Alex, on Flickr


Carnaby Street by Ed Leach, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Somerset House* | The Northbank WC2

This December at Somerset House on The Strand:


BN9Q1637.jpg by Rupe, on Flickr









Pidgeon


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Year 2016* | South Bank SE1

Fireworks at the London Eye to celebrate the arrival of 2016:














Reuters









Reuters


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Regent Street* W1

A winter evening at Regent Street, the border between Mayfair and Soho:


Piccadilly Circus at Christmas, 2015 by Barbara Asboth, on Flickr


DSC_2748 by Kenneth McGuckin, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bond Street* | Mayfair W1

This winter at Bond Street, one of the most exclusive shopping locales in London:


New Bond Street... by Tony Matthews, on Flickr


Tiffany & Co, Old Bond Street by marina1305, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14

Recent shots of Canary Wharf:


Canary Wharf by Rafal Jezierski, on Flickr


Blue Hour at Canary Wharf by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chinese New Year* | 2016

Festivities last weekend in London for the Chinese New Year:


Chinese New Year Celebration 2016 by pallab seth, on Flickr


Chinese_New_Year_London_14-02-16-3174 by Mel Sebastian, on Flickr









Chinatown


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hub Garden* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

The landscaped Hub Garden at Greenwich Peninsula, south of The O2:


Greenwich Peninsula Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Greenwich Peninsula Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## GB1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Has this thread came to a end SE9 ?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Lighthouse* | King's Cross WC1

The Lighthouse, a recently restored building by King's Cross Station:









Paul Shearing









Paul Shearing









Paul Shearing


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

The curation of yours is so good!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks! It takes time.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Serpentine Pavilion 2016* | Kensington Gardens W2

This year's Serpentine Pavilion, designed by Bjarke Ingels. It opened to the public last weekend:









Laurian Ghinitoiu









Laurian Ghinitoiu









Laurian Ghinitoiu


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shad Thames* | Bermondsey SE1

Converted warehouses in south east London, near Tower Bridge:


Shad Thames bridges | Resurrection of the Daleks locations | Doctor Who-5 by Paul *****, on Flickr


Shad Thames bridges | Resurrection of the Daleks locations | Doctor Who-1 by Paul *****, on Flickr


Shad Thames bridges | Resurrection of the Daleks locations | Doctor Who-2 by Paul *****, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Orlando Vigil* | Soho W1

Vigil at Old Compton Street for the victims of this week's Orlando massacre:






Orlando Vigil - Soho, London by Olly Newport, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

'*Love Europe*' | Westminster SW1

A world record for the longest kiss-chain was set at Parliament Square during 'Love Europe', an event in support of remaining in the European Union:


Love Europe by Avaaz, on Flickr


Love Europe by Avaaz, on Flickr


Love Europe by Avaaz, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

At *Waterloo* Place in the West End:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The view north-west from *Greenwich Park*:


London_Greenwich_010716_IMG_9997-a by Tony Woof, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The view north from the *Tate Modern* extension:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

More coming up!


_DSC1967 by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hampton Court Palace* | Hampton TW12

A royal palace in Richmond upon Thames, south-west London:


Hampton Court Palace by Yordan Mihov, on Flickr


Great Gate | Hampton Court Palace -94 by Paul *****, on Flickr









MJW888 on flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Pride in London* | June 2016

The conclusion of this year's Pride Festival in central London:


The Colours of London Pride by Steve Beckett, on Flickr


DSC07032e by eric-h, on Flickr


Pride in London 2016 by Michael Garnett, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*2016 Wimbledon Championships* | June-July 2016

The Wimbledon Championships, which concluded yesterday at the All England Club in south-west London:


Wimbledon 2016 Photo-24 by Garry Finch, on Flickr









The Tennis Foundation









The Independent


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tate Modern* | Bankside SE1

The world's most visited gallery for modern art. Its extension, designed by Herzog & de Meuron, opened on 17 June 2016:









Laurian Ghinitoiu









Laurian Ghinitoiu


Quick Switch I by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing job! London keeps impressing me. So much love for this city!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers, glad you're enjoying the photos.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*March for Europe* | July 2016

A demonstration through the streets of central London, following the EU referendum:


Whitehall | March for Europe | London-91 by Paul *****, on Flickr


2JAC1917_marchforeurope_160702 by _husky_, on Flickr


March for Europe - Brexit Protest by höRticuLtora, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Canary Wharf* E14

The evolving Canary Wharf district. Its 14-hectare extension is currently under construction:


Canary Wharf, London, UK by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


Power Houses by Ross, on Flickr


Equilibrium by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich Peninsula* SE10

New residences at Greenwich Peninsula, across the river from Canary Wharf:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich Peninsula* continued:


Peninsula Square - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Peninsula Square - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


Hub Garden - Greenwich Peninsula, London by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man (Sep 25, 2009)

*Soho* W1

Recent scenes in Soho, central London:


DSCN0845 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN0847 by UnionMan, on Flickr


DSCN0849 by UnionMan, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill Carnival 2016* | Notting Hill W11

2 million people out for the largest street party in Europe, which took place last week in the Notting Hill area:


Can you see me? by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr


carnival 29 august 2016 67 by simon green, on Flickr


carnival 29 august 2016 80 by simon green, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London 1666* | September 2016

The 350th anniversary of the Great Fire of London was commemorated this week on the River Thames:


----------



## david.tran991 (Aug 29, 2016)

London is so beautiful & dynamic, was there but havent been around all the places


----------



## david.tran991 (Aug 29, 2016)

I luv London so much, especially London woman


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Such a beautiful city !

Some of my own pics..

London, United Kingdom by Nad.Bat., sur Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Nad.Bat., sur Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Nad.Bat., sur Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Nad.Bat., sur Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Nad.Bat., sur Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Nad.Bat., sur Flickr

London, United Kingdom by Nad.Bat., sur Flickr


----------



## david.tran991 (Aug 29, 2016)

totally agree


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

david.tran991 said:


> I luv London so much, especially London woman


Big legged woman ain't got no soul


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hackney One Carnival 2016* | Hackney E8

Scenes from this September's Hackney One Carnival:


Hackney One Carnival 2016 by Hackney Council, on Flickr


Hackney One Carnival 2016 by Hackney Council, on Flickr


Hackney One Carnival 2016 by Hackney Council, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Highgate House* | Highgate N6

A new property on Lanchester Road, designed by Carmody Groarke architects:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Richmond Riverside* | Richmond TW10

Scenes by the River Thames at Richmond, south west London:


Richmond riverside by Kevin, on Flickr


20160914-DSCF6816 Lovely place to cool off with late lemonade by susi luard 2012, on Flickr


Day time Long Exposure Thames under Richmond Bridge © stephen cotterell photography by Stephen Cotterell, on Flickr


----------



## angrybird2411 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi.I have the following comments
after spending nearly 2 hours looking at this thread in sheer amazement, I stopped at page 30 because I couldn't contain my astonishment any longer. This is simply the best thread I have seen on this forum (not a long time member but a long time lurker). It's absolutely majestic, great structure, insanely good photos and also an incredible amount of information. Really, congratulations for this thread, it's wonderful.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

angrybird2411 said:


> Hi.I have the following comments
> after spending nearly 2 hours looking at this thread in sheer amazement, I stopped at page 30 because I couldn't contain my astonishment any longer. This is simply the best thread I have seen on this forum (not a long time member but a long time lurker). It's absolutely majestic, great structure, insanely good photos and also an incredible amount of information. Really, congratulations for this thread, it's wonderful.


Thank you for these kind words, I'm glad you've enjoyed browsing the thread!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*African Street Style Festival 2016* | Shoreditch E1

This year's street festival for African fashion, held in the district of Shoreditch:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Royal Parks Half Marathon* | Westminster SW1

An annual half marathon around Westminster, which takes place in early October:


20121007-094852 by Royal Parks Foundation, on Flickr


Royal Parks Foundation Ultra 2013 by Royal Parks Foundation, on Flickr


Royal Parks Foundation Half Marathon by Giulia Fiori, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich* SE10

Views of Canary Wharf from Maze Hill and Greenwich Park in south east London:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Shooter's Hill* SE18

Views across the city from Shooters Hill in south east London:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*NFL in London* | October 2016

The NFL returned to Wembley Stadium this October, with the Jacksonville Jaguars hosting the Indianapolis Colts:









Colts Authority











NFL UK 021016 by Gareth Gray, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tower of London* EC3

The Tower of London on the north bank of the River Thames. This October marks 950 years since its builder, William the Conqueror, invaded Britain:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Waterloo Bridge* SE1

Sunset from Waterloo Bridge, a scene which prompted The Kinks to record Waterloo Sunset in 1967:


... by The Big Smoke, on Flickr


The London skyline from Waterloo Bridge by Suzanne Rowcliffe, on Flickr


ILoveLondon by Andrew Moi, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Peckham* SE15

The Copeland Gallery, Bussey Building and Frank's, all in close proximity off Rye Lane:









Steph Style









Street Eats London









SFD


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*GB Heroes' Return* | October 2016

An event yesterday at Trafalgar Square for the successful Olympians and Paralympians of Rio 2016:


GB Heroes' Return, London by ParalympicsGB, on Flickr


GB Heroes' Return, London by ParalympicsGB, on Flickr


GB Heroes' Return, London by ParalympicsGB, on Flickr


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Proud to be Londoner...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers to that.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

SE9 said:


> Name districts you want to see. Most of Inner London has been posted.


 Can you please show Marylebone...Paddington St etc. :cheers:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

This thread is a long time favorite of mine. Beautiful showcase of the city buzzing with style. So modern, so vibrant.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks, much appreciated. Photos of Marylebone coming up!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Marylebone Village* | Marylebone W1

Scenes in the district of Marylebone, located in the City of Westminster:


AFS-090418 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


AFS-140097 by Alex Segre, on Flickr


marylebone-village_9566914363_o by Regent's University London, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cheers, more coming up this evening.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Emirates Aviation Experience* | Greenwich Peninsula SE10

The Emirates Aviation Experience in south east London, which features flight simulators


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Bermondsey* SE1

Around Bermondsey, a district in inner south east London:






Fuccoffee, Bermondsey Street, SE1 by Kim Haddon, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*London Fashion Week* | 17-21 February 2017

Photos from this month's London Fashion Week, one of the world's four principle fashion events:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Great thread. As a long term resident of this amazing city I have a love/hate relationship with it. Like any large metropolis London has it's downside but it has an incredible ability to reinvent itself after periods of decline. From the late 60's to the late 80's this city suffered badly from poorly maintained infrastructure and a reputation for bad food and equally bad service. Over the past 20 years however there has been the most incredible turn around you could ever imagine. Today the city is probably the most vibrant on Earth with a revolutionized transport system, voted culinary capital of Europe (far greater variety than Paris) and entertainment Capital of the World (e.g.London theatre now is far more varied than New York) London is virtually "born again" - not everything for the better of course (it's way too crowded) but overall a miraculous transformation.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Loom* | Whitechapel E1

The recently completed redevelopment of a Victorian wool warehouse, built in 1892:


----------



## Pr038 (May 12, 2009)

Probably the best thread in hole this forum. Damn good work. I hope you are more active..

About London, its the worlds capital


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Kensington Primary Academy* | West Kensington W14

A recently completed primary school in West Kensington, the first new-build primary in the borough in 100 years:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Trafalgar Square Vigil* | 23 March 2017

A vigil for victims of the previous day's Westminster attack:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Palace of Westminster* | Westminster SW1

The Palace of Westminster viewed from the Golden Jubilee Footbridge and South Bank:


Westminster by Javier Ayala, on Flickr









By Jeff Johnson, on flickr


Westminster by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Southwark Station* | Southwark SE1

A station on the Jubilee Line designed by Sir Richard MacCormac, serving the South Bank and Bankside:


DSCF0080.jpg by Keith Page, on Flickr


Parabola by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


6/365 by Tom Page, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*V&A Museum* | South Kensington SW7

The Gamble Room within the V&A Museum, which hosts a cafe:


the gamble room by Paul Messerschmidt, on Flickr


the gamble room by Paul Messerschmidt, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Layered Gallery* | Fitzrovia W1

The recently completed Layered Gallery, a private collection space in central London:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *City of London* viewed from Peckham:


London Skyline at sunset including the Shard and other key landmarks by Christine Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*White Hart Lane* | Tottenham N17

Today saw Tottenham Hotspur's final football match played at White Hart Lane, their home stadium since 1899:


White Hart Lane Farewell - May 14, 2017 by Ai Kagou, on Flickr


White Hart Lane Farewell - May 14, 2017 by Ai Kagou, on Flickr


White Hart Lane Farewell - May 14, 2017 by Ai Kagou, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

London in the spring


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*One King William Street* | City of London EC4

A recently completed office development near St Paul's Cathedral:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*40 Chancery Lane* | Holborn WC2

The recently completed 40 Chancery Lane, new home of Saatchi & Saatchi:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Skyline view from Lambeth: 


My London by Luigi Trevisi, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Summertime at *Little Venice*:


Little Venice | London by Eric Hentze, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

The *Royal Victoria Dock* in east London:


Sunborn by Leigh Cousins, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

A series of aerials by *Jason Hawkes*:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*F1 London Live* | July 2017

100,000 people on the streets of Westminster to watch Formula 1 cars take to Whitehall and Trafalgar Square:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

SE9 said:


> *Sky Garden* | City of London EC3
> 
> At the 20 Fenchurch Street Sky Garden, in the City of London:


Is this a public observation deck?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> Is this a public observation deck?


It is indeed: https://skygarden.london


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Department Store* | Brixton SW9

Once a derelict department store, now transformed into the headquarters of architectural firm Squire & Partners:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*79-86 Chancery Lane* | Holborn WC2

A recently completed scheme along Chancery Lane in central London:


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb☝


----------



## Endrigo (Nov 18, 2017)

London! My favorite city in Europe!!!


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Dear SE9, I cannot be the only one who misses all the updates about cheerful events happening in London's parks, streets, pubs! They make us feel like we live there ourselves.
This desperate - no life - students wants to see more of the city always buzzing with positive vibes. Whenever you have the time!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*King's Cross* N1C

This summer in King's Cross, including the public sport and movie screenings by the Regents Canal:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Jubilee Plaza* | Canary Wharf E14

Lunchtime at Jubilee Plaza, at the foot of One Canada Square:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Festival Gardens* | Ludgate Hill EC4

Lunchtime at Festival Gardens, a green space by St Paul's Cathedral in the City of London:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

It's like we (I mean me) made such pressure in multiple threads begging for an update, I feel bad now. :colgate: 
Can't wait for the day I'll visit London, I hope it'll be springtime or summertime to get the best of it!


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The River Building* | City of London EC4

An office building above Cannon Street Station:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Notting Hill Carnival* | 2018

This year's edition of Europe's largest street party:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Kensington* | Earl's Court SW5

A recently completed advertising sculpture along West Cromwell Road:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Just _grand_.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Twentytwo* | City of London EC2

The impact of TwentyTwo on the City skyline. The building will top out at 278 metres:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Royal Opera House* | Covent Garden WC2

The completed redevelopment of the Royal Opera House:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Seven Dials Market* | Covent Garden WC2

The completed redevelopment of Thomas Neal's Warehouse, built in the 19th century to store fruit and vegetables:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Covent Garden* WC2

Scenes around the Covent Garden district, including Neal's Yard and Seven Dials:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Covent Garden* continued:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Greenwich* SE10

The historic district of Greenwich, situated by the River Thames in south east London:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*King's Cross* N1C

The former industrial area, now hosting a mixture of homes, offices, retailers, restaurants and one of London's foremost arts schools:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*King's Cross* continued:


----------



## Kaisel (Sep 17, 2018)

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Chinatown* | Soho W1

Scenes in London's Chinatown, post-lockdown:


----------



## Warewolf-of-London (Mar 7, 2015)

SE9 said:


> *Chinatown* | Soho W1
> 
> Scenes in London's Chinatown, post-lockdown:





SE9 said:


> *Chinatown* | Soho W1
> 
> Scenes in London's Chinatown, post-lockdown:


With the opening of the Elizabeth line and the Queen's platinum jubilee celebrations will we be seeing a revival of this excellent showcase of London? I hope so.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Funeral of Elizabeth II* | September 2022

Events during the mourning of Elizabeth II, who passed away after a 70 year reign:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hyde Park* W2

Scenes around Hyde Park, the largest of central London's Royal Parks:


----------

